# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 43



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New Home ladies  
​  ​


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Bookmarking......will catch up on ze news soon.
Scoots,..the heat is making me swell like a swollen thing!!!!My bump is almost resting on my thighs....

How was your day Capricorn?
Good luck to this weeks testersxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I think this 2ww will be tougher than the first one, especially as last time i went for a scan (in my prev pregnancy), I just entered the hospital when i started getting cramps. Had the urge to go to the ladies, when i found that the bleeding had started. They still decided to continue the scan and during that i was told that the embryo had gone in arrest during 2nd month (and it was nearly 16 weeks then). So maybe that prev experience have left some bad memories and hence the scare for another scan


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

capricornian - yay!!! well done you hun xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

oops..i meant to answer Mrs GG's question re ze heat..rather than you Scoots!!! Baby brain!
Hi also to LMS ,KD,EG,MAY,CERI and Blanche Rabbit xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 19 June 2010

 
Special Thoughts This Week Go To

Pinniforum (MC) 
Helen 6887 (BFN) 
Nina Jane (BFN) 
Kate 77 (no ET) 
Hammersmithgirl (BFN)

and
Anyone who needs them!

Welcome to our Newest Posters

Stacy23
Pinniforum
Hammersmithgirl
Ryles33

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww

KimC June 10 Stimming from 13/6/10
Marthah ET 18/6/10 PUPO!
Jane555 Starting April 10
(MNIA Jan/Feb 10)
Emziola D/r 1 June 10
Little Mrs Sunshine D/r 4 June 10
Kirky1 D/r from 4 June 10
Happy thoughts?
Becka_0110 Due to start May 10

Next up for Treatment

Stacey23
Needjustone 3rd June 10
Hotty June 10
Ryles33 7 June

Sunflowerem next appointment 27 Jan

AlmaMay (welcome back!)
HelenB33
Bunny-kins

Recovering from a negative cycle

Helen 6887 BFN June 10
Hammersmithgirl BFN June 10
Kate77 no ET June 10
Nina Jane May 10

Elcfoxy BFN Mar 10
Charlie and Lola BFN Feb 10

HH ANGELS (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here)

(Pinniforum) Pinni and DH remembering Daisy Bean mc'd at 5 weeks, Jun 2010 
(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be

Loubes BFP 10 June 10 first scan 24/6/10
Scooter BFP 9 June 10 first scan 24/6/10
Capricornian BFP 6 June 10
Vickym1984 BFP 24 May 10 Scan 10 June
Pepperoni BFP 25 Mar 10 EDD 30/11/10
Eco Girly BFP 7 May 10
Laura2 EDD?
Carmens EDD?
HazelW BFP 24 Feb BFP EDD 30/10/10  
May2 BFP 12 March 10 EDD 17/11/10
Gldon BFP 7 Feb 10 TWINNIES!
BlancheRabbit - BFP 3 Feb 10 EDD 11/10/10 ITS A GIRL!
Mackster BFP 22 November 09 BOY TWINNIES EDD 30 July 2010 ELCS Booked for 19 July
Adelaide roo BFP 20 November 09
pushoz BFP 17 November 09 TWINNIES! EDD 24 July 10
Mighty Mini BFP 23 October 09 EDD 27/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD 21/06/10 ITS A BOY!
Bea-Bea TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 
(either you haven't got anything recent on your signature, or you haven't posted for a bit- or I have just missed your posts- Please drop by and tell us/me how you are!)

Homegirl, Sudsy, Jameson777, vholloway1978, Rafs, bobbob,Mimo, naneal, Bozzy, beckic1, Devilinya, dreamermel, Peaches V, Kirsty (Kan), Shania 35, SaffronL, marie #1,Bea Bea, JPS Coey, Cookie 66, Supriya, ELC Foxy, Emmab78, beks22, Mnia, mrspickles, kathleenc, happycoach, helenb33, Charlie and Lola, Georginag, Gillydaffodil, Sunflowerem, Cawallinger, Mich08, Natalie.E, RoxyX, Donkey, Gaye, JulieAnne, Wannabemum08, Koko78, Nicola1975, Chrisx, Candistar1, Emlapem, ELondon, Woo, Lisax, Nikki 2008, BlancheRabbit, Adelaide Roo and anyone I have missed.

HH Parents and babies!

SarahTM - Mummy to Olive Sabina Katherine born 10th Feb 2010
Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details? 
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz and Ben born 2 December 09 9lb
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born 09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck

Kdb moved to GRCH due to cycle June/July 10
Gillydaffodil moved to GRCH after BFN with frosties Feb 10
(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH parents of 2 daughters Eva and Darcy born 11 December 09 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167
I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. I'll get back into the swing of things soon enough


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

many congrats to capricornian and belated congrats to carmens.

Having a nightmare with hof it just keeps misbehaving when I transfer it and also refuses do do certain things.  Whatever we end up with I will try to ensure a large font orange title to it so its easy to spot ladies xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capricornian   sorry to hear about your previous experience, hope this 2ww goes quick for you xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

capricornian hon big    to you on the bad memories front. I can empathise having had "one of THOSE" scans back in 2006.  Not only have I had to deal with reminders every firework night (it was bonfire night and the sound of fireworks was everywhere fireworks now still make me shudder), my 10w scan with K (I was getting neurotic with worry by then as the few symptoms I had were vanishing just as they did in my first pregnancy) they did in the very same room.....!  I do not sit well with early pregnancy as a result of what happened the first time and even with E I was still pretty stressed! 

Hang in there its gonna be a long and exciting ride xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

morning all, i'm hoping that this weather calms down a bit this week - i'm finding it tough going and i'm not even pregnant so really feel for all of you that are!

I have my scan booked for the 22/6/10 at 7am so might see you there depending on how the clinic is running


must go will catch up with you alll later

xXx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

capricorn    Take 1 day at a time hun    Things WILL be different thsi time


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats Capri!!! Well done to you and DH. Enjoy the feeling. Cramping is very common in early pg, I suffered my fair share of cramps before bfp and after. I think it is the uterus getting use to the pg.

Good luck to all those testing this week, sending   your way.

Mimi- enjoy all the alone time you can get now for very soon 'me time' will be history.

Mackster- the heat is some thing else. Try and stay hydrated and elevate your feet when ever possible. 

Ceri- thanks for the new home.

TB- thanks for doing the HoF. My bfp was 12 march and Edd is on the 17/11/10

good luck to all the PUPO ladies and all those having scans.

Have a nice week everyone

Afm, nothing much to report. My feet get swollen after a long days work and I think I will end up with leg veins  from all the standing I do at work.
Hay fever is keeping me miserable, whatdo people use for hay fever during pg?

May


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

May - You can't take anything for hayfever during pg    But mine has got better this year    Its usually realy bad 

I'm on Mat leave now!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

May    Sorry you feel so horrid hun xx

MM-Hope you have things to keep you busy for the next few weeks xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

may2 - as the ladies say, there's nothing for hayfever, but when i was pgt i found that washing out my nostrils with salt water did help - you can buy saline drops over the counter and check with the pharmacist to reassure yourself, and wear wrap around sunglasses when out even if its not that bright ... its miserable isn't it    


Capricornian - completely understand your current mood and in part it must be self preservation, but try to remember that every pregnancy is different, even for ladies who seem to breeze through natural conception


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Bookmarking x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

My NHS pregnancy book things says that you can take the nasal spray for hayfever as a first choice, then talk to your GP about anti-histamines as a second option.  I've always found that smearing a little bit of vaseline round the inside of your nostrils works well, as it traps the pollen before it gets up there.  I was really hoping to get away with it this year, but alas, not to be!!

AFM, nothing much happening.  My little brother dropped round a buggy and car seat he had for his 2 kids yesterday.  We've hidden them in a cupboard because it was too wierd looking at them sat in the kitchen.  We'll have something to put in them soon!!!  Was just getting used to being pregnant, now have to deal with the idea that there will actually be a baby around at some point, all being well!!!

Capricorn, we found it really hard to get excited about the baby until we'd heard the heartbeat at my last mw appointment.  Even when we got our BFP we were really flat about the whole thing.  I think it was because we'd tried for so long and had so much disappointment (not in the same way you had, by any means, we never even got as far as a BFP until we tried ICSI), it was just easier not to get too worked up about the whole thing.

xxxxxx

xxxxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hazel, thats exactly the plan. not to get overexcited or overjoyed all too soon. We have in fact broken down the entire pregnancy journey as small steps which we are trying to cover one at a time.

So next step is the 6w scan.


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Does having pessaries increase your changes of NOT having a M/C ?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Helen/Scooter: How are you both doing? Anyone of you tested yet? Wishing you good news soon.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks ladies for the tips regarding hay fever, i will try them out. i think summer should be enjoyed not endured like i am doing   


Mini- Yah!! for Mat leave. you are now officially a lady of leisure    you did well working up to 37 week. I don't think i can make it that far.


Capricornian- I don't really know how to answer your question. other clinics especially the private ones think it does, so the encourage their women to take until they are 10 or 12 weeks. HH doesn't think so, they think it will only delay the inevitable. hope that helps. sorry if it confuses you more  


Hazel- one step at a time is how we have been doing it also. Dont worry very soon someone will be in that buggy.


may


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Have decided to take a little break from everything. Just popping by to say good luck to everyone in the various stages you are all at. I am expecting lots of BFPs when I come back.  

We are hopefully going to Sydney in December for a lovely big holiday. Then next year hopefully we will go self funded at HH and try ICSI. 

Thanks for all your lovely kind words. 

Lots of love Kate x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Kate..that sounds like a splendid plan..Dec will be here before you know it! We fly back to Oz on Nov 29th..till end of Feb!!Best time of year to go!!

Good luck to DH and you!!Pls keep us in the loop next year xx

May..poor you re hayfever..does the cooler weather help at all?  

Mini..you must be soooooooooooooooo pleased to finally be on leave..make the most of it!!

Capricorn..I know it's hard,but try to enjoy this stage too...I was worried right up until 28 weeks and you tie yourself up in knots!!I think pessaries only help keep a pregnancy going and HH reasoning is that if it were a pregnancy that wasn't going to last full term-there is no use prolonging it..hope that makes sense.

Caught up with Adelaide Roo this am..she is as big as a house and goes on Maternity leave this Thurs xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Just whizzing by......congrats Capricorn    - sending you lots of   

Will catch up properly later, had a v busy w/e.

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

kate


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kate   will miss your posts. good luck for the future.


may


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just bookmarking. But want to give Kate big  .


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi!

Capricornian - I feel for you hearing about your 1st pregnancy... I hope this pregnancy goes smooth and without hitch for you   x

MM - Enjoy Maternity leave, get lots of pampering time in now!!!

AFM - Nothing - No AF, just lots of medication in the fridge and a purple bag in the bathroom all calling to me.... DH said just to squueze to get it started! Shows how in touch he is with the Female body, bless him   

Hi to everyone else, hope the cooler weather suits all you gorgeously pregnant ladies out there!!

x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

May2 - I can second what the rest of the girls have said about the saline spray that you can get from the chemist.  My DH suffers very badly and when we were in OZ they recommended it.  It helped with his hayfever no end but also his snoring as it helped to clear his sinuses.

Kate - Good luck with the break and then the trip to Australia.  When in Sydney we had a great day sat in a bar opposite the opera house drinking really cheap, but very good, australian champers.  Would also recommend a trip for dinner to the SkyTower, we went to the restuarant and the food was fabulous.  We went up early so we could watch the sunset.

Mackster - Didn't realise you were going back home so early, who are you flying with?  Glad to hear Adelaide Roo is ok I'm sure she will feel even better when she finishes.

Mini - COngratulations on starting your mat leave it's a nice feeling.

Capricorn - Like the plan of breaking the pregnancy down into small steps even without a history like yours we still worried/are worrying that everything is ok.

AFM - Finished work on Friday for 4 weeks holiday.  Don't think I've really switched of as it's only holiday.  Planning to hand over a lot of my cases tomorrow so that will be nice.

Pushoz


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Capricornian Puzhoz is right small steps....I just kept marking milestones when pg with K....another week, another week, first scan, second scan, etc etc etc.  Longest 8m or so of my life though    We are all here and I trust you have joined the trimester thread which I found a godsend!

Ah mini I started mat leave this week last year!

May- Ah mystery solved I think I originally transposed yours and Hazels dates!

Bit stressed tonight as kidney stone attack yesterday lasted til today. Took E to GP and to get me more painkillers (while still free which they are from pregnancy confirmation form sent to relevant people- get form from your gp-  until your baby is 1 in case anyone didnt know).  Asked him to check out my post section tummy as something isnt quite right...(ie it feels like I have a grapefruit in there   )  turns out I may have an incisional hernia....so surgery would be required for that. Wont be til after the lithotripsy for my stone though!


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Ladies

Capricornian - Hop eyou 2ww goes really quickly. Try and stay positive       

LMS - Hope to see you there babe. I'm thinking of making my appointment a little earlier as I'm coming from Stevenage and not sure about the traffic at that time.....

MM - Enjoy your Mat leave babe.

May - Hope your hayfever gets a bit better. Mine has been awful this year! 

Kate - That's great news. Glad you are feeling a little more positive and going to try again xx

Kim - AF will turn up before you know it. Even though mine are irregular as well, mine came just when I wanted to. For the first time EVER in my life   

Afm, I am off work till Weds as DH goes back to Dublin tomorrow. Got up at 7am to do injection and then went back to bed. Got up at 10 and haven't felt right since... Had a headache and just a general sick feeling all day. Had a 3 hour kip half way through the day!!!!!! Didn't start drinking my 2litres of water till about 1pm, so am putting it down to that and will DEF not be doing that again. Hoping it's a bit of hayfever as well!

Hope everyone else is ok. Lots of love xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Kate - have a lovely time in Australia, and looking forwrad to seeing you again here later on in the year/next year. Good luck with everything xxx

Kirky - I haven't been given any info at all about how to help myself during tx... I had victoria do my coord apptmt, and I asked her about water, diet, lifestyle and she said they don't give any advice, not even about caffeine as it isn't for sure. How much water do you drink everyday and from when?  

TB - no wonder you're a bit stressed today hope you feel better asap  

Pushoz - enjoy the handover tomorrow, hope that helps you shut down a bit.

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

TB - Ooh that sounds nasty    Just realised E's EDD was same as mine is now!    My serial number on the TENS machine is my birthday!!!      Spooky!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Capricornian - I've had 2 scans like that, it's the absolutely worst feeling in the world. Try and stay strong, we are all here for you   

Helen - I probably won't be able to get online tomorrow so I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for Wednesday.  I'm praying hard for you and your embie   

Loubes - how are you?
How are all our d/r girls? Thinking of you all  

Kim - It's generally recommended to drink around 2 litres of water a day, the sooner you start the better for your body in general.

Kate - your trip to Sydney sounds fantastic. I love Australia.  I'll be thinking of you and look forward to seeing you back on here next year   

MM - maternity leave is fab - make the most of it!!  BTW however much cotton wool you have it won't be enough - go and but LOTS more!!!!

TB - thanks for the HOF.  Sorry to hear you are having probs with your kidney stone, hope it's all sorted soon

I've been going slowly mad today, it's been pure mental torture.  I'm so desperate to test! I'm spending tomorrow with my sister so she can keep me in line and I'm going to see Crowded House tomorrow night (and Wednesday and Thursday night!!) which will hopefully take my mind off things.  I think this has definitely been the worst 2ww ever!

Scooter


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Scooter, when do you test, Saturday?? Enjoy being busy and distracted!! x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Big hugs scoots     

Crowded house brings back memories!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kim - OTD is Wednesday, so near and yet so far!!

MM - I'm a lifetime member of the Crowded House/Spilt Enz fanclub!

Scooter


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Scooter - 2 more sleeps!! Hang on in there you can do it and encourage all the rest of us to try and do the same!!!! x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kate   good luck with your break.  I'd love to get out to Oz again - went for 10 months.  Came home exactly 11 years ago tomorrow when my friend gave birth to twin boys!  Wishing you all the best xx

May - hope the hayfever isn't too bad today x

Pushoz - good tip for the snoring - will definitely get some saline for DH    Hope you are enjoying your hols!

Mini - you did well to hold on so long with your maternity!    Great that you get more time with bubba.

Scooter & Helen - GL for Wednesday!!  Well done for holding out ladies   that you get your BFP's x

Kirky - I didn't mention anything before but I've been getting headaches and nausea but not every day.  Started on Fri, nothing Sat, felt groggy most of yesterday and fine today.  Hoping my body will adjust   

TB - thanks for the HOF update, hope you get your kidney stones sorted xx

Kim - fingers crossed AF turns up soon   - you never know a squeeze might work   

Hazel - how exciting getting your buggy and car seat!  hope you are well x

Hi to everyone else   

Em xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kim - All the advice I have are from the ladies on here. I carry a 2 litre bottle of water with me and make sure I finish it everyday. I try and start drinking it as soon as I wake up. I also have white tea and other drinks throughout the day, so probably drink about 2 and a half litres a day minimum. Today is the first day I hadn't and by 1pm was really feeling it! Have caught up now, but still got a little headache! Only problem is I ALWAYS need the loo!!!!!!!!

Hope that helps xx

Scooter - Hang on in there. You too Helen. Not long now x

Em - Are you drinking loads too? Don't suffer in silence babe, we can all help each other out x I'm hoping my body will adjust too. Got DH to read the s/e and tell me if I am imagining things. Didn't want to read them myself as I would create them in my head. He read them allowed anyway   . Def feel thirsty all the time, even after drinking nearly 3 litres on Sat!!!!!!!!

Love to all my girls xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Kirky, yes I'm drinking loads and peeing loads   - doesn't seem to be any pattern with it.  I even woke up with a headache yesterday and had been drinking (water) for England the day before.  I tend to be prone to headaches anyway so that doesn't help.  AF would normally be due tomorrow so that could be what it is.......did anyone else have AF at normal time?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

How are we on page 3 already lol

Just wondered if anyone wanted another meet up in July/August? Any recs for restaurants, or do we want to do Browns again and hope for no mad old ladies lol

The only date I can't do is sat 3rd July, so the dates I am putting out there at the moment are

4/7
10/7
11/7
17/7
18/7
24/7
25/7
31/7
01/08
07/08
08/08

Could you let me know any dates you can't do, and then we will try and go with the date that has the most confirmed people xx

p.s. 3 sleeps till my 1st scan, quite nervous, trying to split this all down to 2 week blocks xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Kirky: Not sure how much the pineapple juice helps, but as others have suggested on the forums, i started having pineapple juice (1 Lt a day) when i started stimming.

So maybe if you want to, then part of the liquid intake can be the juice as its easy to drink than simple plain water.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hey ladies just to say the (not from concentrate - usually found in the chiller cabinets) pineapple juice is meant to help with implantation.  i drank about 1/2 litre a day for the 2ww!

Helen/Scooter


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi ladies
Hope your all well and the heat is being kind to you.

Vicky not long till your scan now, how exciting!!

Can I ask some advice, we were watching tv last night and I had blanket on my dh didn't see my tummy under it and leant on me to get up I yelped as it was sore.  Had no bleeding as yet but its just tender, im probally be a worrier so rang the doc as really want them to send me to the Early Pregnancy Unit for a scan just for piece of mind just waiting for doc to call me back.  I rang  the unit and they said the doc needs to let them know is that right you can't just turn up?xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Your GP needs to refer you to the EPU. No you can't just turn up, i'd be there everyday otherwise!!   
You should get an appt on the day or next day


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

kirky i'd get the scan as early as poss if i were you, the parking is free until 0900, and in experience the roads weren't too busy
girls i was wondering - i seem to be getting marks every time i inject whereas last time i had no marks at all - could this be because i have lost weot going into fat buscle instead?
mm - hurah for maternity leave!!
vicky hope you are feeling good
glad the weather has taken a turn for the worse - it might clear the air and help everyone sleep a bit better at night

xXx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies....
Belated congrats to Carmen   - sorry hun, just read back through the posts properly 

Vicky - re a meet Saturdays are out for me until 28th Aug because of the wedding season at work, which means I recover on Sundays    and I've got a holiday booked last 2 weeks in July but I can do Sun 4th July.

LMS - one of the s/e of the drugs is redness around site of injection - they wear off fairly quickly with me though - hope you are feeling ok x  How are you getting on with the cycle buddies thread?  I've only been on there once, I find it hard enough keeping up with this one   

Catch up later....

Em xx


----------



## hammersmithgirl (Jun 7, 2010)

hello ladies

i'm sorry to just barge in but i've only just joined this website.

we just got a BFN on a fresh IVF cycle and would like to try FET as soon as possible.

i'm a private patient of mr.trew's and have a few questions i was hoping you can help me with.

1. they say that they will review my treatment and send a letter with advice. does that mean we don't get a review/follow up appointment with mr.trew?

2. do they do unmedicated FET?

3. AF of BFN just arrived and i have regular cycle, do you think there's any chance at all they'll allow an unmedicated FET in this cycle?

4. if they won't let me have FET now, how long will they make me wait?

5. our frosties are blasts, any idea of what the thaw survival rate is at hammersmith for blasts? blast FET success stories?

I'm sorry, but I'm finding the BFN very difficult to deal with and trying to find out as much as I can about FET at the hammersmith and how soon we can go is just about the only thing that is keeping me sane.

once again, so sorry to be barging in and bombarding you with questions, but hoping some of you ladies might have the answers to some of them.

thank you very much.


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Hammersmithgirl and welcome to the thread.

I am a newbie myself, but can answer some of the questions i think, which the experts here will correct me if wrong 

1- Being a private patient, you get to have a review consultation part of the package (I think there is an additional cost if not part of the package).  The review of your treatment in the letter is more of a standard template for everyone i suppose.

2- Not sure about this

3- No idea

4- Technically, i have seen on other threads that some clinics have on break at all for FET after a BFN. Not sure wat the policy of HH is and how far in the cycle are you to be considered immediately. I think it varies from case to case and also the history of the patient diagnosis.

5- I also got 2 frosties in current cycle and would be interested in the success stories. I dont know the survival rate, but the overall success rate does decrease. I think its 25% instead of 33ish for my age group. Hence you get less chances for the thaw survival. From what i read here earlier, people get 50-50 chance of thaw survival, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Hammersmithgirl, welcome to the thread, sorry to hear of your BFN   

With regards to your questions, I think these answers are correct but I'm sure one of the other ladies on here will correct me if not.  I'm just starting a FET cycle myself.

1 - not 100% sure but think Capricorn is correct

2 - I don't think they do unmedicated cycles - they like to be able to pinpoint your treatment exactly for accuracy - I have regular 28 day cycles and they said no, but I am NHS (which in a way I thought they would have said yes, as it would have meant less money for funding the drugs)

3 & 4 - I am pretty sure they like you to wait 3 months for your body to recover from previous cycle but I could be wrong.

5 - Not sure of survival rate but they recommend you defrost twice as many embies as you want to transfer....not sure about blasts though.

Sorry I can't be of more help.

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hammygirl

1. they say that they will review my treatment and send a letter with advice. does that mean we don't get a review/follow up appointment with mr.trew? Yes you get a follow up with mr T. 

2. do they do unmedicated FET? Its medicated, they use patches 

3. AF of BFN just arrived and i have regular cycle, do you think there's any chance at all they'll allow an unmedicated FET in this cycle? No you have to wait 3 AFs its good to have a break hun, especially as you have found the BFN difficult  

4. if they won't let me have FET now, how long will they make me wait? 3 AFs, well it was for me anyway

5. our frosties are blasts, any idea of what the thaw survival rate is at hammersmith for blasts? blast FET success stories? 
I never got to Blasts  But out of my 4 frosties 3 made it to ET


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

hammersmithgirl said:


> 1. they say that they will review my treatment and send a letter with advice. does that mean we don't get a review/follow up appointment with mr.trew?
> 
> 2. do they do unmedicated FET?
> 
> ...


1. i don't know what is standard for the end of an unsuccessful NHS cycle, for private you get a consultation
2. yes they do, but you have to hit certain criteria with your natural cycle [don't ask me specifics!?]
3. they won't allow a FET straight away as they need to wait for your ovaries [which have been stimulated with powerful drugs] to shrink back to normal size
4. if going into an FET cycle, they COULD start you earlier than 3 months if you insisted but that would be on the understanding you had a scan before starting to see ovary size. If you can wait, then this is better to get your body back to its own rhythm again. If time is of the essence [ie your age is not working in your favour statistically] then they might consider starting before the 3 months also
5. i personally know of one blast success story, actually no, i know two now from ladies i've met on here, but further than that i don't know. i seem to recall overall FET success as being something like 22-25% but i'm sure someone will correct me.

I'm doing a FET at the moment, but medicated and my embies are not blasts [x2]


----------



## hammersmithgirl (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you capricornian, emizola and mighty mini for taking the time to answer my questions.  any more would be greatly appreciated.

just noticed your dates capricornian! congratulations on your BFP! hope that everything goes well in the rest of your pregnancy. it's such a small world, I had ET a day before you and I had one blast too. we now have 7 frosties, all blasts.

good luck with your FET emizola. hope this one's the lucky one.

looks like you've been through so much might mini, not long before you've got your precious bundle. good luck.

as for how far I am in this cycle, my OTD was 5th june and AF arrived on the day so today is CD4. 3 months seems like forever, also very inconvenient as i've got a long work trip (3 months) in september  

any more advice, answers, or success stories would be greatly appreciated.

thank you again.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just wanted to welcome you hammersmithgirl!  Both to FF and to the Hammersmith Thread.  Big    to you.  


Nothing to add answerwise as I only had one cycle at HH (which gave me K) and never had any frosties for any of my treatments!


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Seems to be a day for newbies, so can I join in?

Have just been thru my 4th IVF cycle with Mr Lavery.  OTD is 11th (We are terrified).  Just wanted to add a couple of things to the thread of messages to Hammersmithgirl. We did PGS this time and as we only ended up with 4 fertilised embryo's -( compared to 11 in my last cycle) we were a bit scared that none would make it thru and in that case we discussed with the embryologists about potentially using some of our frosties.  We were told that this would be fine and that it only takes 20min to defrost - so noticed that you only transerred 1 on your last cycle- so you could try asking them to use only 1, and if that one doesn't make it thru, try another.  I am not sure why they don't do this all the time actually, but it is something I am going to fight for when/if we get to use them.

Mr L also said that a natural cycle is possible, but you have to know exactly when you ovulate and have to go for more scans.  Interestingly a friend of mine did it recently at UCH at it was a nightmare in terms of the number of scans she did - ultimately it didn't succeed and she went onto a stimulated cycle.

Thanks to everyone for all their posts over the last few weeks - they have really kept me going.


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

hammersmithgirl - you know, it might be worthwhile starting to note down your basal temps every day. immediately as you wake up take your temp... so that when you do go forward for a natural cycle you yourself will have a better idea of when you ovulate in your cycle. it might be different from before you took this round of drugs. i know Trevor Wing clinic makes you do this exercise for a month before starting scans and treatment there. 


pinni - welcome, how have you found Mr L to date? have you used him for every cycle?


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

hello Marthah

2 cycles IUI and 1st cycle of IVF with Mr Trew (NHS); 2-4th cycles IVF with Mr L.

All BFNs to date - praying for a BFP this friday.

We didn't deliberately change from Mr T to Mr L, but his secretary just made us appointment with Mr L instead of Mr T.  I have to admitt, I found Mr L alot easier to talk to than Mr T.  He has also been pretty good about refering me for immunology issues and is happy to hear about where we want to go with treatment, though obviously gives his suggested routes.  My fav though as I think I have heard others before me say is Dr Carby, but you can't see her for private consulting at HH.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Pinni - I tried to swap when i couldn't see mr T but the secretary wouldn't let me!


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Mighty Mini - I love your all your piccies, haven't quite worked out how to do that yet.  Really interestingly actually is that the only thing Mr L has really poo pooed the idea of is asissted hatching - which I saw you did.  Did you do that at Hammersmith and did you also have to twist their arms to do that?  Also really interested in the sperm chromosomal tests that you did - we have done PGS on eggs, and you can do it on blasts - but you then have to do a frozen cycle, which I didn't want to do, so we went for eggs, but we'd love to do have more info on DH's side.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

It was Mr T that suggested Assisted HAtching! We didn't even think of it. There seemed to be problem with my eggs so we'd tried everything else and he said there was proof it worked. 
Its funny how they both think differenly. Mr T is against Immunes which i did ask about    

As for the chromosomal testing, after our 2nd Chem pg we wanted more tests on DH, i read on the male factor threads on here and got a list of the tests on the sperm. Mr T didn't think we needed them especially the karyotype test, he said we could do it but there is only a 2% chance one of us could have it!    well DH is in that 2%!! I think he was shocked when we got the reslults! We went to a urologist, again mr T said we didn't need to but we needed a 2nd opinion. The urologist felt the sperm was the cause of the m/cs and our real hope of a family was donor sperm. 
Mr T didn;t quite agree,    but said they would find it difficult finding a probe to do PGD, but to be honest at this stage we had decided donor sperm was our only option and we couldn't afford PGD anyway so i switched off at this point! 

We saw our urologist in harley st but he does have a clinic at HH and knows Mr T

Its all fun and games up in the sainsbury wing!!


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Fun is almost the right word!  Thanks for all the info, we have done the karotype stuff and that all came back OK.  Hopefully I won't need it   , but if I do, I will attack AH with renewed vigour!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Pinniforum, welcome to the thread - GL for this cycle, hope you get your BFP on 11th - not long now   

Helen & Scooter - one more sleep ladies!!   

Em xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome pinniforum  for this cycle for you. I was successful with tx number 4 and now look at me!

I have added you and hammersmithgirl to our "hall of fame" the latest of which can be found on "reply 7" on this thread.

Helen / Scooter


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Em - Seem alright today apart from having the dumbest plumber in the world in my house   . How are you feeling babe? Any sign of AF? I had a look at the cycle buddies thread and like you, thought this one was more than enough to be keeping up with and thankfully have a few lovelies at same stage xx

Vicky - I'm def up for a meet. Where is Browns Sat's are best for me as DH goes home on sunday nights (about 7pm). Can do Sun lunch time though. Let me know, would love to meet you all xx

Capricornian - Thanks, have been putting diluted juice in my water to make it go down that little bit easier   . I def have the s/e of constantly thirsty while d/r, so that helps as well! Will def start drinking some to get started for stimming.

EG - Hope everything is ok. Did you get have your scan yet? xx

LMS - I changed my scan to 7:30. If I'm doing my jabs at 7am and will be on the road at that time, how will I do that then? Any tips?? Of the 5 injections I have done, 4 of them have left a bruise the size of a penny. Thought that was normal, but let me know if not    xx

Hammersmithgirl - Welcome and a great big    for you. Unfortunately I cannot help with your questions, I am new to all of this myself, but there are some great ladies here who will help x

Pinniforum - Welcome to you too. Lots of    for the 11th xx

Helen and Scooter - Not long now. Just one more sleep. Lots of          to you both xx


Have had a plumber round all day as we have a leak under the concrete floor in the kitchen    And just as he found it and fixed it, there is another one   . So he will be back in the morning to dig up more of the kitchen floor. At least I don't have to go to work though!!!

Have been having mild AF pains today and (TMI coming, sorry) change in colour of discharge, what is normal for a day or two before AF comes. Is this normal for d/r? Lai, the nurse who did my coord apt said I might get some bleeding, but I was in such a tiss I didn't ask any more info about it. Has anyone else had this?

Love you all xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi there kirky, my scan is ooked for 7am so we might cross each other , i usually do my injection when i get there a few minutes either way don't make a difference
last cycle i had no marks what so ever from the injections , this time i have a couple of bruises and pin pricks where they have been 
Em, Kirky - the cycle buddy thread runs like nothing else on earth too too fast lol

cap - will def try to drink more water 


xXx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Em & Kirky

Less than 48 hrs to my scan...


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Vicky - so so exciting I bet you can't wait! what time and day is it?

xXx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thursday at 2pm, excited and nervous. Feel quite optimistic about Thursdays scan i itself due to the ritual daily HPTs lol, wish I could say I was optimistic about the next 6 weeks I have to get through to the 12w mark, but trying to split it into 2 week blocks


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on here we've been away at MIL for a few days, I also started spotting on Sunday morning and have been completely gutted since.  However the spotting has not got worse and its still brown and only when I wipe (sorry TMI) so today I said to DH i'm testing right now as I can't stay like this (I've been an emotional wreck and crying lots) as I just need to confirm its over so i can move on and to my utter shock there appeared 2 pink lines..........................i really don't believe it because of the spotting and i'm so worried its not going to continue.  I'm also so scared to do another test incase its negative!! Any advise from anyone would be grateful

Congratulations capricornion 

Lou x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Loubes   , I'm no expert but I thought brown blood was old blood so OK and fairly normal in early pg?  Plus you have tested 2 days early and got a BFP so fingers crossed hun it's all good!!


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Evening everyone  

How is everyone doing? Congrats capricornian   

I started my injections yesterday morning   Have my surpressed scan on 24th June. 

We are doing a Frozen cycle and have 4 frozen embies. HH have advised we thaw all 4 but as this is our last chance (cant afford another full IVF cycle and we are not eligible for funding) I only want to thaw 2 so if it does not work then we have one more chance. The nurse at my co-odination appt seemed quite surprised at that   

What are your views

Just seen your post Lou. A line is a line    

XXXXX


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Loubes, 

Congratulations!!! I understand your anxiety, I felt the same, but alot of women do say they spot during early pregnancy, my friend had 3 'normal' periods and had no idea she was pregnant until 15 weeks. Try to relax (I know, I can hear how ridiculous that sounds!) and maybe test again in the morning or speak to HH. Fingers crossed for you Lou xxx

Vicky - gd luk Thursday - hope you get a gorg pic of your baby  

Hammy girl and Pinniforum - welcome to the thread!!

I had just done a ton of personals and lost the message   so please forgive all the missing messgaes! 
Helen and Scooter I have everything crossed for you both tomorrow.... BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooh and Kirky - no AF yet   not feeling too bad either, how about you?

Ryles - I am just having the same dilemma as you - haven't approached DH on the subject yet.  Not sure what to do now either.   I keep thinking that they might all be good (wishful thinking I know) but then we can't refreeze them again.  

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thankks also for the water and pineapple advice - really pleased to hear about it, been drinking and peeing all day!

Eco Girl - How are you doing today? Have you had a scan? Hope you're ok xxx

XX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes-I had spotting at about the same point as you (was between when I got my BFP and OTD) , had brown spotting for about 24 hrs, some even have more, fingers crossed for you hun, but sounds like congrats are in order xxx


----------



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to say i'm taking some time out since BFN.  Uncertain as to whether to do another IVF may look at adoption but am booking a holiday with guaranteed sunshine.  Have review appointment in August feels a long way off.
Hope tommorow goes well Vicky.    all is well Loubes, hang on in there.
Any ideas for holiday destinations for couples?
with love and best wishes to you all
xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Nina   a holiday sounds just what you need.  Hope you have a lovely time wherever you decide to go and wishing you all the best for the future xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope you have a nice holiday Nina xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Nina - oooo where do I start.... Maldives is the obvious choice but my inlaws are just back from mauritius and said it was amazing. My parents were just in Barbados and had the best time ever in a 3* hotel and watched the crcicket with all the locals! Wherever you  go, sit back relax and reflect... adoption is an amazing thing to be able to do for a child. I have 4 children in my Nursery loking for a family and they are amazing children. Good luck to you and DH, I hope you are successful in whichever path you choose xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

nina have a lovely break and take some time for yourselves!   

Loubes sounds good to me.          With E I had a full AF as normal....so KNEW I couldnt be pg (due to timing IYKWIM) so was a bit gobsmacked to find I was nearly 7w. I only tested because my friend insisted - I was feeling really green - and I was on "not to be taken in pregnancy" meds....
Quite a few HH ladies have bled in early pgy and some even up to the third tri    I think someone told me up to 20% of people do....


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

morning ladies
Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck, this board is amazing got me through it.
Well doc rang yesterday and said im probally bruised and should be ok as had no bleeding as yet, im still not convinced so might book a private scan otherwise I have to wait another 3 wks for my 12 wks scan and I don't think my nerves could take it.
Vicky good luck for tomorrow, when we went to HH the nice guy we had seen the whole thing that did my EC was so excited bless him whilst DH and just sat staring in shock at the screen!!
Loubes     for your result tomorrow and the other ladies testing this week.
Nina jane a holiday in the sun sounds exactly what you need to re charge those batteries and get your body ready for the next session, I could fully reccommend kefalonia if you didn't want to go far we had a stunning holiday there in a botique hotel a few yrs ago, good luck xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies.

Sadly I'm just reporting in to say it's an official    for me.     It was our last chance and so of course I'm devastated. I'm off to lik my wounds and have a good cry. Seeing Jenny Hunt later at HH, apologise now if you're in for scan/blood test and you hear some god-awful howling coming from the counselling office.

All the best to all you lovely HH ladies. This website has been a life-saver throughout the treatment. Keep up the support, only you really know how IF effects people's lives. Good luck to Scooter and anyone else testing today.    you don't get to feel the same raw pain as me today.

Helen xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Am just popping by..ohhh Helen that sucks..so many  for you hon...is it really your last try?Good idea re counselling today...hope you and DH are okxxx

Nina...  to you too honey-a holiday in the sunshine sounds wonderful!!Malta was cheap and wonderful when I was last there!You can catch a boat to Sicily too!!

LOUBES...Oooooooh honey this sounds VERY promising!!When are you testing again?Brown spotting is very common honxx   

Scoots...am    for you today.

I had my 32 week scan yesterday and fatty boom bah twin on the right is eating all my nutrients, and is 5.3pounds (2.396 g)and the lean machine on the left is 4.4 pounds (1.960g)!!I have my Ob's appt on Fri and am HOPING







he clears up all my questions re date for c section etc as sonographer was a grumpy woman who always hates questions







.

They are both head down and ready to roll..but think I will still opt for C Section.

May..were you in there yesterday hon?

EG...try not to stress honey..it is probably all ok..they have alot of padding!I remember my boss elbowed me in the tummy and I was freaking out!!

Vicks..one more day till scan..it's gone v quick!!

Love to Em,Kate,Ceri,TB,KDB(can I have link to diary-hv lost it),Kim,Ryles and everyone else!!!

Love Mackster xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen - I'm so sorry   .  I know it's been a very long and difficult journey for you. Sending you and DH all my love   


Well I'm happy and amazed to report a    I can't quite believe it.  I feel very lucky to be given another chance, just praying for a happy outcome this time.  I did a digital test aswell as the HH HPT and I'm glad I did as the line is very faint.  

Loubes - Congratulations!    

Vicky - good luck for your scan tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you

EG - hope you get your early scan and get some peace of mind (for a while!)

Nina - I've been to the Maldives and Mauritius, they are both amazing places.  I think the Maldives is the place to go if you want to get away from it all and you can choose a small, quiet resort were there won't be many children.  Well worth the flight

Mackster - your twins are great weights - good job!  I was 6lb and my twin sister was nearly 7lb, my Mum only had about 1/2 stone baby weight to lose after the birth!

  to our cycling ladies

  to everyone I've not mentioned

Thank you all so much for your support over the last few weeks,

Scooter


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations Scooter xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Scooter !!!! I am so pleased.

Helen, Im so sorry. Is it really really your last go?   Hope the counselling is theraputic.


Mackster, what good weights for twins at 32w. Are you the size of a small bungalow?

Helen


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Helen - so so so sorry my love    I hope the howling helps.  Good luck and I hope you can find a good way forward for you and DH once you've taken time to mourn.


Scooter and Loubes - yippee!!    And Loubes, really try not to worry about the spotting.  It is so much more normal than you'd think.  Most likely just your lovely embie settling in and making a bit of a mess while it does so...


EG - like Mackster says, try not to worry, I think they are much better protected and tougher than we think!  However, if you do want to go and get a scan not all hospitals require a GP referral.  I'm at UCH where you can just turn up, so its worth calling your nearest hospital with an EPU and asking what their policy is. 


Mack - even though you've got one greedy boy, it does sound like those are splendidly big babies for 32 weeks!  My twin brother and sister (MUCH younger than me) were very different birth weights (if I recall correctly they weighed about what your boys do now!) but were both perfectly healthy bonny babies. Good luck with sorting out the C-section.  All so exciting!     


Vicky - I've got my 20 week scan (at 22+4 weeks) tomorrow, so we can be scan buddies.  Fingers firmly crossed for a lovely heartbeat - you'll be amazed by how powerful they look already!


Kirky - bruising is pretty normal.  I had a lovely circle of bruises around my belly button - I was very proud of them!


Welcome hammersmithgirl and pinniforum.  Pinniforum - have everything crossed for you for Friday.    


Lots and lots of love and babydust to everyone else 


BlancheRabbit xxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

PS have finally decided to add a ticker but can't work out how to   - can someone help me please!  XXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

BR-Not sure about ticker from lillypie as I used ticker factory. Hope you have a lovely 20w scan tomorrow


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Helen    - i'm so sorry hun for you and your DH xx

Scooter - congrats!!   That's fab news - well done for holding out   

Mackster so pleased your scan went well, sounds like the boys are going to be very healthy weights.

Mrs GG   at your comment for poor Mackster!

Em xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

helen        i'm so sorry hun the counselling is a good idea and nothing like a good cry.  look after yourselves   

EG-Hope you get an early scan, i'm sure everything is fine however i can understand you worrying

Scooter - Congratulations hun    really pleased for you.  I hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly for us both.

mackster - wow what good weights.  Hope you get all your answers 

Vicky - one more sleep for you, good luck

Big welcome to the newbies and good luck for your treatments

BR - wow 20 weeks already thats great, good luck.  Are you going to find out the sex?  As for the tickers, I can't remember how i did mine last time, sorry.

Hello to TB, kate, Emizola, Mrs GG, pushoz, mini, kirky, may, kimc and all i've missed

AFM - still spotting but its no more than it has been and only when I wipe.  Took another test before bed just so i could believe it and its still positive.  Will leave it now till tomorrow which is OTD.

Love lou x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oh helen I am so very sorry honey. Nothing I can say just sending you big big hugs xxx

Scooter many congrats to you. So happy for you.


Latest HoF on Reply 7 to this thread (will update in a mo)


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies, 

Just a quick one as I am having a bit of a wobble - sorry this is going to be a ME post.

One of my closest friends is about to start IVF for the first time and starts her jabs on Monday - not sure which protocol she is on as she is a bit cagey about it, she hasn't told any of our other friends and we are all (6 of us) going out for something to eat tonight - that's not the problem however!

I'm starting to worry that she will get pg and I will get another BFN.  We are the only two of our group of friends without children.  All my other friends have 2-3 kids and have mostly finished their families.

Obviously I want it to work for her, I just can't bear the thought of being the only one left and I keep telling myself this is my last go (financial reasons).  I already sometimes feel like I miss out on coffee mornings, birthday parties etc........don't know how I'll cope if it all goes wrong again.

Sorry for the rant must be the hormones!

Em xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Em - that is a perfectly acceptable rant   .  Its so easy to think like that as well and its perfectly normal to be feeling how you do, however i'm sure she feels the same.  You just need to try and take a step back and focus on you and your cycle as this is going to be your time       x x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Helen: Really sorry to hear about the negative result.     


Scooter: Congratulations for the BFP. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hammersmithgirl and Pinni welcome and big    to you two. will be praying for you.

Loubes and Scooter    congrats on your good news. praying the time before scan goes smoothly for you.

Helen    really sorry to hear about your result. no word is adequate at this moment. take care of self and dh.

Em   I know how you feel but try and concentrate on self and your treatment. hopefully you 2 will have your BFP this time


Mackster- good weight for babies. i am sure they will be able to answer all your questions on friday. sorry about the sonograpoher, every body is complaining not just you. wasnt there on friday, i waas at home doing DIY with dh   

BR- 20 weeks already, how time flies. will you be finding out the flavour? pink or blue?

TB- thanks for all the effort you put in to making the HoF

afm- today at work one of my client told me she is very sure i am pregnant when i asked her how come she just said 'oh i am a mum of 5 and i am 99% sure you are pregnant when is it due'? didnt have a reply to that. feeling much better from hay fever as the weather has improved. also using the saline drops, thanks guys for the tip

may


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Blancherabbit... I've PM'd you re: Ticker!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Em perfectly understandable hon.  My sister managed to have 4 boys when I was at my broodiest and my brother  announced his gfs pgy just after my first tx failed.  I remember just wailing!  It seemed to be so unfair. I was nearly 38 before I got pg with K and really thought it was never going to happen.  Just keep positive honey there is no reason to think that this one wont be your time! xxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for ticker help Bunny!  Am very excited to finally have my own hearty-stork!


May and Loubes - we already know that she's a girl    - had a sneaky 16 week scan when we were in Los Angeles (so cheap out there!).  Now doing our best to avoid pink things - which is really hard when shopping for girl babies!


Em - it's really hard dealing with friends having babies      My best friend got pregnant by accident last year, after we had been trying for two years - and I had to hide a lot of dark feelings from her.    for this tx - and how brilliant it would be if both of you got pg at the same time!


BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Em, even now I am cross with friends who get pregnant while I am!  They all know how hard it was for us to get to this point, and I think they should have the decency to wait and let me be the centre of attention for once.  They've got plenty of time to pop theirs out when I'm done!!  Keep positive, you never know what will happen this time round.  And if she gets a BFP and you don't, you can wish her the worst morning sickness in the world   !!

May, none of my clients have commented on my bump at all!!  I stick it out the best I can but I think it still looks like fat!!

Loubes and Scooter - congratulations!!  I'm so pleased for you both.

Helen, so sorry, I don't know what to say but nothing will make it easier apart from you and DH being there for each other.     

Mackster, you must be ginormous!!!  How are you feeling?

  and    and    to everyone else.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

helen - So sorry hun    Hope Jenny helps somehow   

Scooter/loubes - congrats to you both!! Loubes, spotting is not nice but it is sooooooooooo normal in early pg      

Em - Its so normal what you are feeling. A friend of mine got married after me and as soon as she got married I waited for her to announce her pg which she did a few months later, she used to moan and moan about not getting pg straight away. I couldn't speak to her for the time she was pg, just found it too hard. Even now I am waiting for her to announce the next one and i know i will feel the same, even tho i'll have my baby they can have one whenever they want and i can't, i'll probably never have another one, i should be grateful but i haven't got the freedom to choose if i want one or not, its down to money and my age    Oooh i sound so horrible don;t i!   

Mrs GG - I love it that you describe mack as a bungalow!    I htink i'm more like a static caravan!


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

yes mighty mini i know how you feel, but i promise you, your baby will feel so much more special than these common-or-garden bubba's our mates' are popping out    you won't take a moment for granted and your life will be richer.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

well said Marthah

  to anyone feeling vulnerable including those who are close to meeting their miracles.  

Us mummies who have had to "work" for our babies really do see them as something very very special! (and any that pop along out of nowhere afterwards of course!)


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Thank you for your kind words and support - I feel so much better now   I'm now looking forward to going out with my mates tonight.
Hope you are all well - sending lots of   to you everyone.

Would say I will catch up tomorrow but I am so addicted will probably come on later when I get home   

Em xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Bungalow Mack here  love it Mrs GG..That is precisely how I feel!! I have totally scared my best male friend (he was away for 7 months and can't even look at my belly!!).

Ill take a belly pic later tonight!!

I am gtg more and more tired these days-just had a 3 hr nap..mmmmmm!No sleeping to be had at night though.This is what you lovelies have to look fwd to!!!

Em..Ill reiterate what the other gals have said...we have all been there!I hated hanging with my best friend when she was accidentally knocked up a year and a half ago!!  But our babies are the chosen ones and that's super cool!!

Yay for someone guessing you were preggers May!!Maybe your bump loaf is rising??  Hazel...it almost happens overnight....your bump is a comin!!

May.I wonder if you know who I'm referring too re scanning!!She is so abrupt and even has a hand written sign which says 'don't ask me any questions' and 'I know best so don't question me'..  

Mini (aka Winnebago)..you must be gtg soooo excited!!You will be the first to pop!!

BR...ooooh scan time...I loved the 20 week scan..get some good piccys!!

Vicks..try to scan in your scan piccys when you get back!!

Anyone watching BB tonight?Gahhhhh

Love to all my HH mates xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey ladies!!

Helen - I'm sorry you rdidn't get the result you deserved... Hope you decide on your next plan, whatever that may be soon   xxx

Macktster - what fine boys you are growing!! Can't wait to see the new picture  

Scooter HUGE congrats!!!   

Loubes HUGE congrats to you too!!!   

Marthah - I love the way you look at the 'accidental/ natural preg's'!!!! That's totally how I feel too, so glad my slightly bitter and begrudging view is shared!!!  

Em - Enjoy your night out hunny!

Capricornian - how are you doing? x

AFM..... NO AF     so still waiting to start Injections.

Hi to all you ladies I haven't mentioned... Baby dust and PMA for you all xxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Helen - I am so sorry. MASSIVE    coming your way babe. xx

Vicky - GL for your scan tomorrow. Keep the excited vibe going babe. All you can do is take it bit by bit, think its a good idea too xx

Loubes - Sending you lots of    that you BFP sticks xx

Em - Most of my friends have little ones and I feel the same about missing out in things. One of my closest friends has just become preggers and although I was extremely happy for her, it made me cry as I wanted it SO bad and she already has a child. Not the same as you, but your feelings are normal and try not to beat yourself up about it. Try and stay positive for yourself xx

Nina Jane - Egypt is good. We have been 5 yrs running..... Garenteed sun and it's not too expensive. Hope youre ok xx

Mack - Lovin the new pic and glad your little fella's or should I say little and big fella's lol, are doing well. Love BB and am finding it hard to type and watch at the same time    xx

Scooter - Congrats at your   . Stay positive babe and enjoy it xx

BR - It's weird how I actually like my bruised up thighs.... if they were from a fall I would hate them, but as they are what I want they remind me to be positive xx

Marthah + TB - Too true xx

Love and big kisses to all xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning ladies.

Quick question. I have woken up this morning with a rash on both cheeks. Has anyone else ever experienced this whilst d/r?

Kirky xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies!

Just quickly before I go to work.....

Vicky - GL for your scan today   

Kirky - haven't had rash with d/r just headaches and occasional nausea.  Have you checked the s/e with the meds?  (AF started this morning for me - yay!)

Martha - i love your expression common/garden babies   (why garden? does it have something to do with popping them out like peas??!) 

Hope you all have a great day!

Em xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i have no idea Emizola... its something my gran used to say    i ought to know what i'm saying so i might investigate later    ... 


im trying to follow 4 threads at the moment so i don't know if i'm coming or going , sorry ladies for no personals yet, but kisses to you all


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I say common or garden blah blah! Means NORMAL!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-From what I have read it is a possible side effect of the buserlin (sp?), it says to contact your doctor (I guess the clinic in this case) if that occurs in case it is an allergic reaction x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Vicky. I thought I'd ask as wasn't sure, but didn't think it could be as I'm 5 days into the injections. Wouldn't it happen on the first or second day if it was an allergic reaction

I will email my nurse xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kirky - It might just be your bodys immune system shutting down for a while


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

MM - that sounds scary. I am assuming that is normal!!!! They won't stop my tx will they

Having a bit of a panic and work are looking at me funny.

xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Kirky - just had a quick google for you and it seems that the advice is that if you have any kind of a rash while taking Buserelin you should get in touch with the clinic. I'm sure it will probably turn out to be a "normal" reaction, but it's better to be safe than sorry!:

http://www.empowher.com/media/reference/buserelin

I'm sure that if you are having a bad reaction they'll find a way around it for you, so try not to worry too much  

Good luck 

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Ooh sorry hun! I meant the burselin shuts down your hormones so would make you more prone to colds etc? Or am i talking rot!! Not they won;t stop your tx. SOmeone on here had shingles through their tx, can't think who it was ?


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Well ladies its OTD and its a definate    i got a strong positive on the HPT that HH give you and it looks like the spotting has eased off!!!  I'm currently next in line to be answered (apparently) at HH so I can book a scan.  Let the next 2ww commence.

Good luck for today Vicky

Lou x x x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo hap hap happppy for you LOUBES   ..LET'S HOPE THE 2WW IS A QUICK ONE.
GOOD LUCK TODAY VICKS XX
EM HOW WAS YOUR NIGHT OUT WITH IVF BUDDY?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Congratulations Loubes, wonderful news!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks. My friend googled it too and it said it was a mild side effect, but have just read the paper in the actual buserelin box and it says to stop taking and go to a Dr or Hospital if you have a reaction like a rash!!!!! Well I did my jab this morning and am not going to stop taking it just yet...

Will wait to see what the clinic says! 

Thanks ladies, just having a wobble. xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

On phone so brief. Many congrats loubes x good luck vicky x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

MM - I'm just having a moment babe. Not you xx

Loubes - CONGRATS babe. Really happy for you xx

Am gonna get off my phone as I need to do some work and I am posting and missing things.

Love to all xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats Loubes!!


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

LOUBES, that is the best news ever, so chuffed for you


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Yippeeee Loubes!!!!  Hurrah hurrah hurrah!!!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to let you know scan went well, 1 little heartbeat seen, link here if you want to look http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/sweetersongttc/scan62.jpg


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats vicky lovely pic!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thats amazing Vicky hope your a little more at ease now.  Just 6 weeks till the next one and what a difference it will be.  Well done hun x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Woohhoooo!    Congrats again Vicky, fab pic of little one.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks ladies, amazing how much he/she will grow for the 12w one x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats to both Vicky and Loubes


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Many congratulations to Vicky and Loubes     

Just a quick question ladies!  I've been trying to get through to my named nurse by email for the last 2 days but I've had no reply - has this happened to anyone else?  Where am I going wrong?!!!

Also I need a prescription for more patches and progesterone (because I did FET) - does anyone know if I can pop into the unit on Saturday to pick  one up - I know they are open on a Sat but will there be a Dr there?

Sorry that ended up being 3 questions!!!

Many thanks

Scooter


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hey Scooter, I tried to email my named nurse this morning RE my spotting and by 1pm no reply so I rang the patient helpline and left a message and a lovely nurse called Jo rang about an hour or so later.

I had a treatment scan on a saturday at 830am and there was a doctor there and on the sunday when i had ET.

Hope you get some answers soon


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Scooter,

Just wanted to say a big congratulation on your BFP. Hope you don't mind me waiting a day to do it, I wanted to say well done, I'm really happy for you but I hope you'll understand that after my disappointment yesterday, I wasn't able to do it then and there.   Do ring in and make sure you get your oestrogen patches and suppositories - don't take any risks, that wee beanie is way too precious. Will look forward to following your progress and emailing you from time to time (if you don't mind). Take care.  

Helen xxx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

We went last Saturday and no-one was at reception - think it closes at 10am so get there before that or the doors are locked and you can't get in!

Well after having some brown spotting on Monday night did a hpt to prove to dh I should stop taking injections and bb's-shocked to find a BFP. Some further brown spotting yesterday but BFP on 3 different hpt kits today. Just now had some red blood and terrified again. How much red blood is OK?

If I ring hh sure they'll just say test tomorrow (OTD ).

Congrats to all the other BFPs! Hoping I stay in the group.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I had a little bit of red blood last night, just a little when I wiped but some women have a lot and still go on to have healthy pregnancies, its  a very confusing time, will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Pinniforum - I've been having brown spotting for 4 days.  HH rang me back this afternoon after I left a message earlier and told me it was not abnormal to have some spotting.  The nurse and the doc have advised me to rest up for the next few days.  So DH has me on the sofa and i'm not to lift a finger.  He is going away on Monday for 3 days but my lovely MIL has offered to come up and keep me company.  I'd ring the clinic, the worst they'll say at this stage is wait till OTD but i'd ring anyway

Girls, i'm supposed to go back to work on tuesday after having last 7 months off do you think I should speak to my GP if this spotting continues

Lou x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes-I would, if only for your mental health, as you will probably feel a lot better resting up xx


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Many congrats to Vicky, Capriconana, Pinniforum, Loubes & Scooter - Am really thrilled for you ladies, wishing you all the best of luck for the months ahead.

KimC - How are you doing love?     that AF arrives on time so you can start stimming. 

    to all BFNs, it might happen natural, who knows, one of our argc girls just got a natural BFP after a failed cycle. 

Hello to everyone else & a lovely welcoem to hammersmithgirl, lots of baby dust to us all.



Hotty.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for your very prompt replies ladies!   Have just left a message on the helpline.

Helen -     Bless you, of course you needed time. Did it help talking to Jenny?  I've got a little stash of drugs from previous cycles (sounds dodgy!!) but will run out next week - don't worry I'll be banging the unit door down to get some!  Please do keep in touch if you can but I'll understand if it's sometimes too difficult for you    

Pinniforum -Congratulations! I've had full on heavy bleeding at 5wk 3days (exactly, both times) in my last 2 pregnacies.  It's terrifying.  When I've spoken to HH about it they've always said nothing you can do, see you at 6wk scan     I've always taken to my bed though.  And at the 6wk scan all was fine and I now have a DS next to me playing with his cars   I think Mrs GG bled throughout both her pgs.  Goodluck

Loubes - I agree with Vicky,


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Loubes - congrats sweetheart, so happy for you. I like your ticker    if thats the right word for it    I wish you didn't need it tho, but YKWIM!   

Vicki - aww look at your scan, so sweet!


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

bleeding is worrying but most people get some bleeding/spotting. i did with DS and i have two other FF friends who bled for first trim quite heavily and have healthy bubba's to show for it. Sometimes its implantation bleeding, unless its REALLY heavy i would tell yourself to stop worrying and put those feet up    


re saturday - i would speak to them nurse when she calls you back and ask for the script to be written out TODAY and that you will collect on Saturday - ask times. Don't leave it till they have skeleton staff, be less stressful to know you can walk in and come out with what you need .


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thanks MM x x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much to everyone for their words of reassurance - you are all wonderful and much more informative and supportive than hh helpline - as expected, they said to just wait and see. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Quick one to say congratulations to Scooter, Capricornian, Loubes and Pinniforum      
Vicky, wonderful news about your scan    
Hello to everyone   and lots of   and   
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen I am so sorry Hun


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Scooter. I went in on a Saturday when I was pregnant with Alec and the bleeding was driving me nuts. There was a consultant there.

Pinni (and other bleeders!). I think some people are just bleeders even with a lovely healthy embryo in there. I did with both pregnancies, spotting and heavy bleeds up to 12w, and also the one that I lost. I was scanned dup to the hilt (!) and no reason found. I was told during the last pregnancy that it was due to hormones. I spent much of those 12w on self imposed bed rest - well the 1st time round anyway. The last pregnancy was a bit more tricky to rest with a 2 year old. Feel free to PM me if you would like more gory details 

Loubes  Well done !!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Pinni - hurrah for your early BFP - have everything crossed for you - hope the horrid bleeding stops soon 


And hurrah for Vicky's bean's heartbeat!


We had our 20 week scan today and everything seems to be perfect - and it turns out that Storm has an above average brain, femur length and estimated weight, which I'm delighted about because I'm still very skinny so I've been a bit worried that she wasn't getting enough food.  She also has very pouty lips!


Lots and lots of love to you all


BlancheRabbit XXXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Shes a poser then!!


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening ladies. Sorry about earlier, I was having a ME moment....    I still have the rash on my face but HH have said it is probably nothing. I went to my GP and she didn't seem to care, just said it was a weird flare up of my eczema!!! I think with that, having another AF start today (so thats 2 in the space of 1 week) and troubles with a close friend it all just got on top of me. Finding the reply button on my mobile was probably not the greatest thing.......

Loubes - These belong to you babe            Apologies for my half arsed congrats earlier, it's fantastic news xx

Vicky - Glad scan went well. Great pic xx

Pinni - Thats great news. Sending you lots of      that it stays that way xx

Em - So glad AF is here and you can start your tx  xx

BR - Amazing news about Storm xx

xx Love to all xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

BR-Fab news, glad Storm is doing well xxx

Anyone else know what dates they can/can't do for a London meet, as I am so close, I am not bothered if I have to do a couple to get different sets of people . Think Em & Kirky said they can do sunday 4th July, anyone else who can do that date? If not, what dates can you do (basically any sat or sun in July & August?)


----------



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for all your support and ideas for holidays

so pleased Loubes, fantastic news 
Vicky glad your scan went well
Need to take a break from all of this - moving house this month and need to focus on other things for my sanity!!
Looking forward to hearing how you are all doing 

So sorry Helen - I don't feel I have any words to say to touch the hurt you must be feeling - look after you  
with love and best wishes to a fantastic group of women xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all

I can't do the sat 10th , 17th July - away on camp with school or the 31st - away on hol with hubbie!
June seems mainly opk apart from next sat and as far as I am aware August is fine

How are everyone?

Kirky hows it going? My AF hasn't shows yet - should be any time now I think

I have just got back from the gym and am struggling ot walk up the stairs lol

xXx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

So you can do sun 4th July LMS?

Anymore ladies that can do that date? For those who can't, I can do another in August, not that I am a saddo with no life lol


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

i think so lol as far as i know sunday 4th is good how are you vicky?
xXx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm ok, feeling a bit sicky at the moment, other than that I am good cheers xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies
Hope everyone is well?

Sorry to hear the BFN news from some of you this week thinking of you    

Vicky & BR glad your scans went well.  

No news this end pelvis has been sore since Mon when DH leant on me, doc rang me Tues and said unless I have had bleeding they won't scan and that the baby is so well protected by the pelvic bones she doubts there would be any damage.  I wanted to shout 'pls send me for a scan I have been through so much with IVF I just want to know all is ok!' but thought better of it, since then its been playing on my mind and had horrid pains in my pelvis and not been sleeping well.
My dh and MIL both keep saying its my body changing and to wait for 12wk scan but I can't im too scared so have told dh that Im having a private scan tomorrow, so fingers fingers crossed if anyone has any prayers send a few over this way.xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Is probably ok, but can understand, why mentally you want the provate scan so lots of     for tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

EG- good luck with scan. hope you get the reassurance you need.


Loubes congrats again,   the bleeding goes away.


mackster- you look very pregnant    i know who you are talking about, have received so many compliant from mothers   


hello  to all


may


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Pinniforum any updates with your news hon?

EG I really know where you are coming from both with K and E I demanded that EXTRA scan.  Actually with K I had one at 6w (HH), one at 8w (also HH they agreed as I had lost the previous baby and was stressing), one at 10w (few symptoms that I had vanished like in the previous pregnancy and I had a meltdown), 11+6 (brown bleed again like in previous pgy) and then the normal ones.  I ended up buying a doppler and was permanently attached to it from 16w.
With E I had no idea I was pg and had a first scan at what turned out to be 6.5w and then meltdown occurred again a week later and I demanded another one at the EPU a week later.  Blimey I was so edgy!
Your beanie will be well protected I am sure but do whatever it takes to get you through the coming weeks. 
I lived on the relevant trimester board on FF  (and the pg after loss thread too) and they were a godsend xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Loubes   hunny on your BFP - it really is fab news.

Pinniforum congrats to you too on your   !!

Vicky & BR - so glad your scans went well xx

Mackster - I had a lovely night out with my girlies thank you.  I'm not feeling so neg. now - hope the twins are behaving for you   

Kirky - sounds like your rash is nothing to worry about, they'd have had you in like a flash if it was.

Scooter - glad you got the answers you wanted.  My named nurse is Victoria, she took about 3 days to get back to me when I e-mailed last.  I guessed she was on days off and it wasn't urgent so I wasn't too worried.

EG - good luck with your scan tomorrow     

Hi to all you other lovelies!

Em xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Gosh what a lot of great news while I've been away (or should I say will not paying attention I've not been sleeping well)

Pinni - Try not to worry I had two fairly major bleeds one of the Friday night/Saturday morning as I had my 6 week scan on the Tuesday and then one a couple of weeks later.  I would say they were actually bleeds as opposed to spotting.  At the 6 week scan she did check to see if there was a problem.  The first time I spent the weekend in bed but the second time I just thought sod it whatever will be will be.

Mackster - The bump is really growing, when is your next scan?

Emizola - Glad you're feeling better and had a good night out with the girls.  We had friends who I dreaded getting pregnant and they got married in May and announced to us in August that they were pregnant.  Whilst I was really pleased for them I was also gutted at the same time as our IVF had just failed.  Stay positive Hammy are having a really good run of results at the moment!

AFM - Well sleeping is definately a major challenge at the moment and unfortunately DH is refusing to let me (or himself) sleep in the spare room.  I know this is really nice but there is nothing more annoying than being awake and listening to someone snooring.  I can't put the light on to read or play my DS in case I disturb him. I may be on holiday but he isn't and is mad busy trying to clear the diary so he has a much time as possible with the twins.  Ok I'm going to stop complaining now.

Pushoz


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your support all your stories really help, I wish I'd done this years ago! Got my hh BFP, although it was just a faint one on the hh kit, but others stil showing strong. Been waiting years just to get a positive test but with this bleeding just struggling to really enjoy it!

GP has signed me off work next week so that takes the stress out of things a bit.

Lovely weekend to all.

Pinni


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

EG - You will have loads and loads of stretching going on, i too had a meltdown as thought the worst. Between 6 and 12 weeks is the worst time, once you reach 12 wks it gets better. Like TB i had 4 scans before my 12 week one!!   

Pinni - Hang in there hun


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Pinni   ..big congrats to you1!There is always a faint line on the cheapo kits HH give you!!Go buy a digi one..they make you feel like king for the day!!  

PushOz..v sweet of DH..but I would be going   if I were you...I sooo look fwd to my own room every night now.We cuddle in 'his' bed for an hour-then I slouch off for some Mackie time   

Had a scan on Tues and bubba's were 5.5 and 4.5 pounds-all good!

Had a fight with my crazy DH today though,as we had our 38 week C Section booked in (for 19th July)and he then decided it was a good time to start questioning it (in front of obs guy).I was so cross!He could hv brought up his concerns last night or even last week..but ohhh no-had to say "shouldn't we leave them in until 40 weeks or when her waters break,so they are coming when they are ready/cooked"?  

I have cervical erosion and bleed when touched there-so don't think natural is an option with two 8 pound (projected weight)twins1!Also,if we don't book in a date,I could go in with water broken and hv to wait a day for a C section or worse still have to hv an emergency C AFTER A NIGHT OF LABOUR!!Anndddd 38 weeks is normally full term for twinnies anyhow!!

Anyhoo..he has made me feel like a bad Mummy and crapola all day!!  My thinking is-they can always change the date-but at least its booked in,as St Marys gets VERY busy!!

Anyhoo..sorry for rant-he has just done my  in!!

How you doing MM?

Push..HOW YOU COping?Meant to be a hot wend!!

KD..where are you kiddo?

May...yah I bet there are ALOT of complaints..she is so harsh!!How you feeling?

Vicks..I LOVED the scan piccy..awwwww

BR...ooh Angelina Jolie lips...nicceeee one!!

Sorry my head is going to explode..will do more personals laters...

Have a fabola wend!!!

Loubes...has it hit you yet??xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Pinni - Congratulations hun, a positive is a positive.  Just get plenty resting done this weekend.  I'm sure it will settle down.  I'm glad your off work next week, i tried to get hold of my GP today to do the same.  Honestly you'd think this would be the easy bit after all the treatment   

Mackster - No it hasn't hit me yet, I text a close friend today and it felt really alien to say i'm pregnant    the spotting seems to have stopped so i'm feeling a little bit more positive now

Have a great weekend peeps x x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

mack - I agree, 38 weeks is enough!!!!       can't you change it hun? My twin friend insisted on a CS at 36 as she had high BP and just about had enough!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Pinni - congrats on your BFP!!! Hope things settle down for you soon so you can enjoy your pregnancy x

Mackster - Im in your camp!! DH's don't always think before they speak... I speak from personal experience too!!!

AFM - No AF still.... but did have a Dad at my Nursery that I hadn't seen for a while ask me how married life was going, then rubbed my stomach and said "Come on, are you expecting yet, what's taking you so long?" Mad, Upset, embarressed, FED UP. Why do people do things like that to women? Thoughtless.  

Seriously weighing up a glass of wine ... is it ok this close to starting Stimm's?

xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

oh Kim - men are just thoughtless... it must be right to have some alcohol as i read Stimm's as Pimm's... its fate, crack a bottle open!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Marthah, maybe a colg glass of Pinot wouldn't be too harsh... tho Pimms sounds very nice


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

im on the dandelion and burdock tonight    woo hoo!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mackster, my DH very quickly learned that he was there at my midwife appts for eye candy only. His opinion about the exit route was not to be taken seriously as he wasnt going to be the one in pain  

Absolutely keep your C-section date. You can always change your mind and cancel it up until the last minute. Best to keep your options open, and remember it is you will be doing all the hard work so I really feel the final choice of how they are delivered is yours.. btw, a c-section is definitely not a cop out. It doesnt matter how your litle guys arrive as long as they arrive safely.


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

mackster - i'm with Mrs G-G - keep the date. especially if they are projected as large twinnies. c-section takes a long time to recover from but you will at least have a plan in place so you can start with a fighting chance and from what you've said about the bleeding etc there might be more risk involved in leaving them full term. its about minimising risks  you go with what YOU feel is the best thing ultimately. and you tell your DH from me [  ] that he has to buy into it whatever it is, and give his full support


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster I wouldn't worry about delivering at 38 weeks as anything over 37 weeks is classed as term and not prem.  If you read anything all the experts say term for twins is 37/38 weeks anyway and realistically I don't think you would actually make it to term if they are predicting 8lb plus as there wouldn't be enough room!  I would hope that St Marys would be trying to talk you out of a c-section unless they felt it was a good idea.  I know my consultants have both said that a NVD is what they would recommend after I've said it's what I would prefer.  Did the consultant say anything when DH raised his concerns?

Pushoz


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mackster, also, you can recover relatively quickly from a c-section. It is not as debilitating as people say. I was up and walking after both mine after 4-5 hours when I got the feeling in my legs again and pretty much fully mobile from the next morning.. although of course a bit slow and hobbly. I could pick up my babies and care for them as you would with a v delivery. Both of my sections (1 emergency and 1 elective) have been very positive experiences, happy to ramble on more if you need reassurance.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me to wish you all a great weekend.  Also to say that I've had no spotting for well over 24 hours now so I'm really pleased and a lot more relaxed

Lou x x x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pleased to hear that for you Loubes, when is your 1st scan? x


----------



## stacey23 (Jun 10, 2010)

hey ladies new to all this would be great to chat to some of u  

i have been trying for 3 years i have pco and dont ovulate and my partner has low sperm count and is diabetic.  i have been referred to hammersmith and i have had my co ordination appointment i am just waiting for my period then i can start my 21 day cycle im a bit worried bout injecting myself but it has to be done. 

it would be great to know more about ivf  and meet some friends on here i have found this site very helpful.

stacey xx


----------



## stacey23 (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Stacey, you found us    (I'm Lindas daughter) . I found Hammersmith very good. We had similar issues to you in that I am PCOS, my hubby had bad morphology of his sperm (odd shaped lol). 

Hope AF appears soon so you can get counting. Time seems to go so fast once you get injecting. 

If you ever want to meet up for a coffee and a chat in town let me know x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Vicky - My first scan is 24th and it can't come quick enough.  How are you? Any sickness or not x

Stacey - Welcome to the thread, there is a great group of girls on here and they will make you feel very welcome. Ask as many questions as you need there is no such thing as a daft one, we were all new once.  You should get lots of support as we've all had lots of different experiences.  Best of luck for your treatment and I hope AF turns up soon so you can get started.  The injections aren't to bad once you get used to them, I used to do the gonal and my DH did the others he felt a bit more involved that way.  Mind it took a while to convince him the first time as he didn't want to hurt me however he soon got used to it and I had to remind him that I wasn't a human dart board

love lou x x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

welcome stacey we are a friendly bunch (to the extent to even some of us who last went to Hammersmith in 2007 are still posting!)


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes-I am ok, on and off nausea which is fine with me, no actual being sick yet, althouh I nearly was one night. Enjoy the times I do have it as it is a reminder that everything seems to be ok.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Yes this is one of the only times in life that you are happy with any nausea or sickness  x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to Stace..    and a MASSIVE thank you to my HH buddies re advice on the 38 week dilemna!!Made me feel MUCH better.
It's late here..so will re read and write tomrw..Nightxxxxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

Well I have been up since 7am... that's right I started my AF yesterday!!!!! First injection was today and between me and DH we managed to inject it into the wrong place... so we think anyway. We have both gone completely blank and can't remember what Victoria told us to do   We injected it into the side of my hip rather than the thigh...but hoping that won't matter too much   Is anyone else on 112.5 dose of Gonal F? It seems really low, he did say it was a low dose... just worried it's too low (Not sure what Im basing that on as I have absolutley no medical traiing as my Mum regularly reminds me   )

Stacey - welcome to the thread, this a great place to meetpeople who understand what you are going through and it is great to get advice from each other. Im still relatively new here and so I tend to offer more support than advice, but some of the girls have been on here for a while TB is great for advice and info amongst many other ladies! Good luck with everything, fingers crossed your AF arrives soon, I was so impatient for mine!

Mack - Glad you're feeling a bit better. How are the boys today? x

How are all you new Mummies to be? Hope you are feeling well and bloomin beautifully!

You can probably tell Im nervously excited... I hope this is it, it's our turn for a happy cycle and blissful result. Please work      

XXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-I started on 112.5 and then was increased to 150 after my 1st scan x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Vicky - them increasing my dose hadn't occured to me somehow??!! Well, it owrked for you so thats reassuring! xx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello all

KimC - just to say i've had my gonal f increased after day 5 blood tests on 2 different cycles, better to have it too low than too high - i think the worse that can happen is that you end up stimulating for a couple of days more. I don't think it matters too much where you inject-as long as it's into fat for gonal-f/buserilin- can't quite tell if you are dr or stim.
Stacey - very new member myself, but fair amount of experience with IF. My top tips for injections are;
1. find the best place for you - thighs, tummy (middle, but not too close to belly button and side) experiment and see what works best for you.
2. Wiggle your toes and breathe out as you stick the needle in
3. Keep pinching the fat fold until you have removed the needle (minimises bruising in my experience)

Loubes, great that your spotting has stopped, no such luck for me. Clotting today. :-(


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Kim: I started on 112.5 just like Vicky and stayed throughout on 112.5


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Kim Like capricorn I started and stayed on 112.5 which was lower than I expected but it worked and as the others have said it can always be increased.

Stacey - Welcome to the board.  Like Pinni said wiggling the toes is a great tip with gonal F I would say don't press the plunger too hard as I found that was the only time I had problems.

Mackster glad you're feeling better about things.

Loubes Glad things appear to have sorted themslves out fingers crossed that the time flies until the scan.

AFM finished the last of the baby washing and it's all hung out to dry.  Heard one of my NCT friends had her twins yesterday at 34+4 weeks, it made me more determined to put off packing my bag completely as she only finished packing hers on wednesday. Would like them to reach 37 weeks so they are not officially classed as being prem but whatever will be will be.

Pushoz


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Loubes - so glad the spotting has stopped.  My scan is also on 24th  

Pinniforum - how is the clotting?  Has it eased?  

Stacey - welcome  

Kim - great news you have started inj, good luck  

Pushoz - get that bag packed - you never know!!!

Mackster - love your latest photo

I'm going to see my Addison's consultant tomorrow, they'll need to keep a close eye on me if everything continues well with this pg.  I've been feeling very dizzy and sick already which I think might be Addison's rather than pg related. I didn't start feeling like this until after 6 wks with Thomas. It's all very confusing.  

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend
Scooter


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Scooter-Hope all goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hope all goes well tomorrow Scooter x

KimC bless you for your comments.  I dont pretend to know any of the answers but have a somewhat varied IF history so know a little bit about various (often statistic-busting or just weird) situations!

Pinniforum hope the clotting stops soon hon.  I said earlier on the thread I had a normal af when pg with E and this included clotting. Sending you lots of     

Loubes and Scooter you are having your scans on my birthday.  I will be having a meal out to celebrate my birthday and your scans then.  (its a delayed "big" one from last year as last year I was just coming out of hospital on my birthday having had E)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

My birthday is the 21st!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Evening...

Thank-you all for all your words of encouragement... also great to hear that many of you had a 112.5 dose also, and lots of babies on the way! 

Pinni - I really hope you stop bleeding, and Im on Gonal f, no d/r for me. Sending you lots of   xx

TB - It's great to have someone with your 'variety' as it does really help... can't remember who asked for the experieced ladies advice, but I really understood that!!

Scooter - hope you are ok, and good luck with your specialist  

Hi to Capricornian, MM, vicky, pushoz, mackster, loubes, stacey, Mrs GG, Marthah, Hotty and all the gang xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,
What a lovely weekend! - I went to the races yesterday had a lovely time and paid for it today! I did manage to force myself to go shopping this afternoon though and to the gym - where I got rid of some of the calories I took onboard yesterday!

Hope everyone is well,

Vicky - how is it going?
Em - how you doing?

xXx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks TB, so difficult to re-program my mind to believe it can happen. Really helpful to know AF can be OK, as also had red blood again this afternoon. Did a hpt again today which was still positive, but does anyone know if I was m/c if hcg levels would still be high enough to show positive?
Did you go to A&E - GP advised me to if bleeding got heavy. Does anyone know what they do?

My scan is booked for 25th- anyone around on that date?

Good luck for you apt tomorrow Scooter
Pinni


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Pinni

Just a potted history for me to let you know what happened.

Pregnancy 1 I had brown spotting at 7w and 8w (scan at 7+5 was fine). At 8+4 I had a very slight pink staining and then nothing.  Something sent me to a&e at 9+2 (my mind telling me my few symptoms had gone). No actual bleed but I told them that I had.   They did a normal pg test which came back a strong positive but they sent me for a scan to put my mind at rest.  Trouble was they only had one person on duty and therefore couldnt tell me there and then there was a problem (you need 2 and they were expecting things to be fine) and I had to go back the next day to another hospital to be told that the baby had died at about 8 1/2w. I would have thought though the fact that I was so much further on than you would have an impact on this- the levels still being high- as I would guess that hormone levels had much further to drop. You are really early stages so presumably a mc would show up quicker especially if you have had a bleed (my thoughts only maybe someone could advise on another thread). Did you have a single or duo put in.  A lot of people who have 2 put in ending up with a singleton will bleed. 

IMHO I havent given up on you yet!

With K I had the pink show again at 8 1/2w and demanded another scan . All was well and then I had a brown bleed at 11+5...another a&e trip (was at ex MILS for the day) and another scan lol.  All well although she did say that she could only say that things were fine at the time of the scan....and that she couldnt obviously second guess what would happen.

With E I had no idea I was pg and I had a full af with clotting at the normal time, well maybe a little early.

There are many many ladies who bleed heavily throughout the first trimester and some beyond. 20% of ladies will bleed mainly at the time af would have come over 1-3 of the first three months I was told by the hospital. One of our HH ladies who was pg the same time as me bled I think up to and into the third trimester and baby was fine.

I cant tell you what to do but just to let you know I had a scan at 5w exactly with my first pgy also as I was in a lot of pain (well not as much as I said Im such a drama queen when I want something medical done   ) and there isnt a lot they can see at that point, sometimes the fetal pole may be visible sometimes not though they will probably see a sac and yolk.  If this is stressing you out then go with whatever will calm you the most though they really may not scan you at this point. If you can wait until at least 6w then seeing the heartbeat is more possible and therefore more useful IYKWIM. Another option would be to get some blood tests done privately to check levels 48 hours apart to check they are rising ok.  Does anyone know if HH will do them if you pay?  I am sure there are places that will do them though for you.

Have you posted on the "waiting for first scan" thread at all?  I lived on there also when I was waiting for mine and even stayed posting until my 12w on lol.

I hope I havent worried you but it goes to show that there really is no exacting "this happening means this has happened" at this early stage.  I was totally floored when I found I was expecting E because there was NO WAY I could have been pg....!

Big hugs to you and sending lots of


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

pinni

Waiting for first scan thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232976.0

check out these too

bleeding:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235423.0

scan at 5w

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232044.0

I am sure if you started a "bleeding in early pregnancy" thread you would get TONS of positive stories. x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

TB thank you so much for all the info and threads. Just been out for a walk around the block - first time I've been out in days. Your post really helped and I am defo going to look now at all your suggestions and I am do grateful for the time you've taken to help me. Thanks for all your   thoughts. 

Looking forward to SJP on "who do you think you are" tonight! Hope it captures my attention more than Germany/Australia!

Ps. Sorry I can't remember who posted about trouble sleeping due to a snoring dh. Have you asked him to try "breathe right" strips or snore strips as we call them - they open up nasal passages and really decreased the problem for us!

Pinni x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening ladies,

I've missed you all over the w/e - had to come on tonight for my fix    I had a lovely migraine from Friday night until this morning and I had to work all day yesterday (wedding), god I felt ill, sick and rather sorry for myself   , had a row with my mum tonight and phoned up to apologise 5 mins later......hormones aaahhhh!! Am feeling much better now   

Pinni - hope the bleeding subsides and it is nothing to worry about   enjoy your week off work xx

Pushoz - hope you have managed to get some sleep recently - I love it when dh falls asleep on the sofa, i leave him there now, his snoring is soo bad   - what was the saline thing again?  Congrats to your friend, hope the twins are doing well........you best get packing xx

Mackster - glad you have booked your c-section.  Like you say you can always change it.  Men eh!  

Kim - I would have said to go for it with a glass of vino but you have now started so good luck hun! xx   

Loubes - thumbs up to no spotting!! xx

Stacey - welcome to the thread.  Good luck with your tx.........it's quite exciting once you get started....here's a little AF dance for you     

Scooter - all the best for tomorrow, hope you feel better soon xx

LMS - your day at the races sounds fab - you are so good for going to the gym, well done you!

Off to watch SJP too, have to get DH to fill me in on what I've just missed   

Catch up soon..

Em xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening Ladies

Vicky - 4th July sounds good. I can do London or Herts, whatever is easiest for everyone else. How you feeling? xx

LMS - Has AF shown up yet? I'm doing ok, just really tired. Thinks that's the hayfever too though!!!! xx

Em - Thanks hun. My rash has almost gone now. How you doing, Feeling any better? xx

Stacey - Welcome hun. I was really nervous about the injections too. This is my first tx and I have done 10 injections so far and it's like I have always done them. You soon get used to them! You will be fine xx

Kim - Glad to see you have started tx. I was gonna say the same as Pinni, as long as you injected into fat, it will be ok. xx

Afm, I have had a really nice weekend with DH and the dogs. We took the dogs everywhere with us and got loads of attention for my cute little dog who still looks like a puppy even though she is one and a half!!! Have been a moody cow all wkend though to DH, not fair really. He has been so good and just ignored all my moans and said he would get me a new car.... think I might be a bit mean more often     . Been getting a few headaches and finding it REALLY hard to get up in the mornings, but am blaming the hayfever for that.

Hope you have all had a fab wkend.

Love to all xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

kirky - AF has shown up now so just hoping it ia all over before scan next Tuesday, what about you?
Vicky - either or for me as well
Em - how are you feeling now?
pinni - hope all goes to plan for you

good luck and big love to everyone else
xXx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope you ladies are ok .

Had a bit of a moment last night, went to the loo just before I was going to go to sleep, and there was fresh red blood on the tissue, quite a bit, although not thick or clotty.

Cue emotional breakdown from me, and H who were getting ourselves in a state thinking that it is all over, couldn't sleep for ages and put the TV back on for a bit.

Luckily it seems to have just been that one time so far as just had tiny bits of brown blood leftover since

Due at the GP this afternoon to get signed off for the rest of my notice period, so will mention it to her then. If I still have no more, do you ladies reckon I will be ok bussing it into town then walking (about 5-10 min) to the doctors? Don't really want to have to ask H to come out of work to take me


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

That should be fine Vicks (WALKING AND BUSSING).Ask your GP if it could be a Polyp-as that's why I had a few bleeds lately!!Also quote common after PCOS!!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Is that Roo in the pic mack............blooming 'eck you're both fit to burst!!!   

vicki - bus and walking will be fine hun. The bleed could be old blood from EC or some women have a small period when their AF would of been due, I had spotting at 8 weeks and panicked and went to the hospital, which they weren't happy about but they said cervix was closed so I was ok then.  Unfortunatly there is nothing anyone can do at this stage.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey MM,

Nope it's Nequila from the twins thread!!She is due on same day as me!!Roo wouldn't let me take a piccy of her bump  Im on the right hand side!
How you doing?

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

THANKS LADIES. BEEN TO DOCS. HAD ALSO RANG EPU BEFORE I LEFT. THEY SAID TO GET THE GP TO REFER ME TO THEM BY PHONE. SO I DID AND I HAVE A SCAN MID DAY TOMORROW.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats good vick, forgot to say when i went to a/e they referred me for a scan but cos it was over a weekend i had a private one done or else i would of gone into meltdown!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea, I was very impressed with how quick they have arranged the scan, was gonna go private if they couldn't do it until next week.

Will update you all tomorrow x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Vicky hope it all goes well tomorrow.

Pinni how you doing?

Well Im off tomorrow for a couple of days (with the girls ....and the ex     ) but will try and keep up with you all via phone. xxx

No babies allowed to arrive until I get back


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Vicky- good luck with scan tomorrow.   all goes well


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi HH girls,

Vicky - hope you get on ok tomorrow, stay positive and I pray that you get a reassuring result   

Mackster - another fabulous photo! Your friend look great too  

Thanks Em and Kirky! No wine for  me and Im elated about it!!! Long may it stay the same (9months would be great  ) 

Me and my wonderful DH have been laughing all day about the injections, he can't seem to do it straight. I have already told him that Im sure he is doing it on purpose! He started off telling me I had to be really nice to him so he would be gentle with the needle.... but when it comes to it he has a shaky hand and looks more nervous than me!! He's all talk and cheek!  

Have my scan booked for day 9 Monday 21st at 9am.... anyone else around then? xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Vicky - GL for your scan tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you   - is it at HH EPU?  I'm in tomorrow at 7:30 a.m. for ? scan xx

Kirky & LMS, thanks for thinking of me.  I'm feeling much better thanks.  I get migraines with AF so I should have expected it really.  I didn't suffer with s/e (other than the odd headache) when I did my fresh cycles as I didn't have to d/r, so it's surprised me a bit this time round.  I should have mentioned that I went out for a lovely pub lunch yesterday with DH and SD so it wasn't all bad   
Glad the rash has gone Kirky, lucky you with a new car on the horizon! and LMS glad AF has shown, you should be fine for next Tuesday hun xx

TB - hope you enjoy your few days away.  It's nice that you and the ex can get together for the girls xx 

Mack - loving your ever changing profile pics   

Hi to those I haven't mentioned.  Sending you all lots of     

Em xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello to everyone,

Kim: DH did all the injections except 1/2 times which when i did ended up badly bruised and the ones by DH didnt. He didnt inject them straight in, but kept them at an angle and also did then very very slow. We noticed that if the medicine was injected quickly OR the needle was pulled out without the counting till 10, it ended up either in a bruise or a slight swelling and redness which went away after 1/2 hr or so.

Vicky: GL for tomorrow. Praying that all goes well for you.

Mackster: Very nice pic.

Scooter: How are you doing and when's the scan date?

Hi to everyone else who i havent mentioned.

AFM, Nothing new on my end. Just resting all day long and waiting for the scan next week.


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

KimC and Capricornian, you make me feel like a control freak, no-way I'd let dh do my injections! does sound a good way of keeping involved tho'.... I did make him stab himself just once tho' so he could understand it a but more!

Good luck for your scan 2moro Vicky.

TB hope you have a nice few days away and thanks for all your advice. Been to GP to get serum hcg test and will have it repeated on weds so at least I'll have a better idea if hcg still ok or not. Scary, but I'd rather just know.

Pinni x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Em, no its at my local hospital (Hemel)


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Cheers Capricorn, he counts out loud which makes me chuckle! But slowing down would be good, he kind of 'darts' me! 

Pinni, I couldn't doit myself, Ive never been great with needles, but always got on with it (that was when it was trained prfessionals doing the injections and blood tests... imagine how I feel with my still half asleep DH having a go in his pants!!)  

Hope you are feeling ok Vicky and the bleeding has stopped xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Em - glad you had a noce day out in spite of the migraine xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck ladies will (signal permitting) check on progress via phone while away    

Em- scarily enough ex and I are still living in the same house due to various circumstances but it was interesting talking to K today and I asked her "is K going on holiday" "yes" "is mummy" "yes" "is E" "yes" "is daddy" "no" which is because all our other breaks have been without him at my parents.....
Bit annoyed as he was meant to be helping me pack and texted at 3 to say held up and he didnt leave til 7.15....

Still got stuff to do and must try for an early night..!

Catch you all soon xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hav e alovely time TB - don't let it wind you up, deep breath and enjoy a wonderful break with  your girls xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies

LMS - I have had AF for about 3 days now. It's been stronger than my normal AF's btu hopefully it will be gone soon. 2 AF's in one week isn't great. DH wasn't impressed either    I'm thinking of getting a taster session of Accu on the 22nd as well. xx

Vicky - Hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow. xx

Mack - LOVE the new pic. Made me smile from  ear to ear xx

TB - Have a nice break xx

Kim -   You and DH have made me laugh. My DH said he was going to be with me and support me throught the injections he is here for, so far he has slept through 5 out of 5!!!!!!!!    Good luck for your scan on Mon. I am in on Tue so will want all the details that I will have to look forward to xx

Em - Glad your feeling better babe xx

Capricornian - Glad your ok and hanging on in there. Great tips on injections, I have lots of bruises and will be trying them out xx

Pinni - You crack me up. I am SO getting my DH to stab himself, just for the hell of it    I probably wouldn't let him do mine either, if he had bothered to get up!!!! xx

Nothing new with me, but I did drop a mug on my foot and have hurt my toe, so have been trying to get as much sympathy from DH over Skype as possible!!! 

Big hugs to all xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Vicky - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow will be thinking of you

Mackster - great picture.  Hope you and your boys are well

Kirky - hope your toe isn't too sore   

Pinni - how are you today?  Hope the bleeding has settled, its so worrying

Scooter - What time is your scan on 24th?  Mine is 2.30pm.  Hope your consultant appointment went well today

TB - hope you have a nice time away

Capricornion - this 2ww is worse then the last in some way, it definately feels longer anyway.  Hope you are well   

Em - how are you?

KimC - You and DH are making me giggle.  You'll just get into a routine and it'll be time for EC

LMS - How are you getting on? 

Pushoz - Not long now, hope your getting lots of rest

Kate - Hope your ok and looking after yourself    thinking of you

Martha - How are you?

May & Hazel - how are your bumps coming along?

Mini - How are you?

Big hello to all i've missed, thinking about you all   

Love Lou x x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

loubes - your personals put me to shame... i can remember about one thing before completely forgetting what i was going to say.. yesterday i walked the length of Marks and Spencer's three times to go and get a birthday card for someone, each time i got there i thought 'what am i doing down here?' and so went back to familiar surrounding of ladieswear  the cards in my defence were on the edge of the bed linen/England merchandise... but THREE times  i burst into tears the last time and then the light bulb came on, oh, birthday card!!! 
I am fine thanks for asking. Had my lining scan yesterday and am set for ET on Friday  I have to say doing a frozen cycle [my first and only] it IS a lot less of a stress on the body. That GonalF made me swell to pumpkin proportions. But psychologically i'm more nervous as there is even less in my control - i know i have 2 frosties but 'will they thaw?' is in my every waking moment...

Vicky - good luck with the scan today hun xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks girls, these next few hours until the scan are going to drag badly. Hubby has gone to work for now, then he is leaving at 11.15 to come and pick me up x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck Vicks..we are all thinkin of ya   

Marthah..I know the feeling..I am a complete wasteoid when it comes to shopping these days...I wander around like an alzheimers patient!Good luck with your ET fri  

Loubes..we are all good thanks honey..I reckon they will be with us soon!!Wish the sun would come out as sooo over being in the house all day!!

TB..enjoy your hols honey...relax and make the most of it!

Kirky..I am also v clumsy at the mo..hope your toe is ok x

PushOz..any news hon..you takin it easy?How abt you Mini?Can't believe how close it's gtg for us all!!

Scoots..your scan will be here before you know it!!

Big    to all our injecting ladies..my DH would pop some ice on my tummy and numb it before injecting (and I always had a magazine open in front of me to take mind off it)  Thinking of you all xx

And lastly big hello to all my other HH mates whom I haven't mentioned..this thread just keeps on gtg busier and busier...and HH is having AWESOME success rates at the mo...whooohooooxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm still here!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Vicky ....        Hope everything goes ok at your scan hun. x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Vicky good luck today hun, just come on here and saw your news     for you hun   

Hope everyone else is well?

I had my private scan sat which I felt so much better for doing, they had to do an internal as my uterus is still too tilted but so used to them now, we saw our little person arms going mad and heard heartbeat so felt relieved just     for next few wks, we have our nuchal private scan at 12wks so not long to wait.

Can someone put anna wonderful Carby's email on here I was trying to find it from the other day when someone asked for it and can't see it anywhere?

The sonographer has said that one of my overies is very enlarged which looks like Overhyper which I never had just very close to, she also said there are a lot of cysts from where they took the eggs, is this normal? shes written a report she wants me to email to Anna Carby for some advice ?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Glad your scan went well hun, how far along are you now?-My report also says ovaries enlarged, consistent with IVF but they didn't say I needed to do anything about it x

Scan went well, it has grown the right amount since the other scan Thursday, and we saw the heartbeat. Had to have internal as not quite big enough for the abdom one yet. No more bleeding at the moment, so am happy about that. Got our private scan in 2.5 weeks (sat 3rd July)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats good vick, you can relax for ..................ummmm a day!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

On phone so brief. Many congrats vicky x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

oh vicky thats great so reassuing for you   

Oh maybe its common in IVF the enlarging she did say that but also gave me a report for hh to just to check a few things.

Anyone with Anna Carbys email?

where are you having your private scan?

Im going to be 10wks thurs


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Am having one at Babybond Hertford, will be 9+4 then, so I guess I will see similar to what you saw Sat x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Great news Vicky   xx

Pinni - I was   reading your post with DH stabbing himself.  I mentioned it to my DH last night to see if he would like to know how it feels and he politely told me to    off! LOL 

TB - I think it's great that you get on with your ex.  Me and DH get on great (now) with his ex-wife, we have dinner there every now and then and went to their wedding this year in January.  My sister thinks it's a bit Jeremy Kyle but it works for us   

EG - I have a letter at home that says all staff e-mail address are [email protected], can't remember the rest   , will check when I get home hun xx  Try not to worry, sounds like they're onto it xx

Martha - GL for Friday!!  How exciting......I'm nervous too as I'm doing a frozen cycle.  I've got 4 frosties but am now having a dilemma on how many to transfer as I've been given the option of 1 or 2 - again, hoping they survive the thaw.

AFM - my scan went well today.  Lining is thin enough, so I am waiting for a call to let me know when to start my patches.  Just really torn between transferring one or two embies...any advice ladies?  

Hi to everyone else   
Em xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Emziola, gotta be better to go with 2 if you're prepared to have twins.  Doubles the chances of one staying in the end.

Vicky, that's fab, I'm glad everything was OK for you at your scan.

Loubes, I'm super-impressed with all your messages!  Not long till your scan now.

Mackster - you must be getting impatient!  It'll be soooo nice to start reading all the birth announcements for everyone soon.

AFM, had 20 week scan today, all lovely except the baby was being stubborn and wouldn't turn over properly.  Ended up having to roll around and then jump up and down to get it going.  And we got a lovely picture of it on it's head.  Plus, go team PINK!!!   

xxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fab news re scan Hazel,   

Em-Glad scan went well, and hope you can start patches soon, if you are prepared for twins I'd have 2 put back x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Great news Hazel, can't believe you are 20 weeks already....that seems to have flown by.

Pinni - all staff e-mail addresses are:- [email protected]

I would love to have twins but I am starting to worry about the risks/early miscarriage etc....really torn at the mo, so is DH.  Don't want to go through all this again and end up with nothing....I spoke to an embryologist earlier as I was worried about thawing all 4.  My named nurse had told me you can't refreeze and I didn't want any to perish.  He embryologist told me they can refreeze in certain circumstances and he looked at me as if I had grown another head when I said I wanted two put back which is why I am starting to doubt it now.

Em xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

quickie as i'm being watched.... stealth martha... FMC {Fetal medicine Centre} on Harley Street - couldn't recommend them highly enough... they were SO good for anomaly and 20 wk scans... i loved that you get your risk assessed there and then and they do bloods and turn it around so less worrying. pricey though. the extra bonus, is you come out feeling great and can toddle down to John Lewis baby dept afterwards to buy a little treat  oh how i'd love to have that opportunity again   

vicky - SOOOOO pleased for you x a huge relief

emz - i dont know your history offhand so i don't know if you are at increased risk of M/C... only you will know... i had 2 put back and got one lovely son first time, and two put back second time and nothing, and next time i'm having my only two thawed... are you sure they thaw the lot in one go? i know at the Lister they thaw as they go, it takes them 30minutes apparently  [i've been told] so i'd take this time now to send an email to Anna Carby or Lavery or Trew and ask them if you can thaw two and then see if those perish, then thaw the others....


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Phewbies Vicks...thank goodness all ok    

Ha    stealth Martha..love that advice re shop shop afterwards!! My boys have profited by soooo many shopping trips,that they now recognise the shop assistants voice at GAP.
Good luck for Frideeeeeeeeeeee  

Emi..if you look up the stats-putting two back in doubles the chance of twins-but only increases the probability of one taking by 4% or something ridiculous.However,I was DETERMINED to pop two back in as I wanted to feel sure I had done everything in my power to make it work.The embryologist said that wd both probably take when I met with him just before transfer..but we went for it anyhow...x

If you can get your head around having twins..then I wd def do two!!I hv loved every second of this pregnancy!!Also,not all twin pregnancies end early or with complicationsxx

Hazel..I really am getting VERY impatient now..my bags been packed for yonks and wanna get on with it!!Congrats on team pink...whoohooooo!!!

Hey May..do you think I cd request a diff sonographer for my 36 week scan-or is that stirring stuff up?

EG...10 weeks..wowsers thats gone quick!!

Love to everyone else..need to nap b4 our wedding anniversary tonight..3 years!!

xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Great news Vicky/!!! I have been wondering how you got on all day and haven't manahed to gget online. Fabulous news, and glad you've stopped bleeding. Hope you feel a bit better now  

Kirky - Glad you're laughing with us, it is absolutlely hilarious... this morning's injection I pinched the fat, DH stabbed me, I sneezed and the needle came out and went back in! Im jinxed!

Hotty - Hi, how are you getting on hun?

Pinni - I am def making DH inject himself, it's not fair it's just going thru this every day!!  

Loubes - You're so right the injections are flying past, we start the 2 injections on Thursday, it is all happening so quickly!

Marthah - Good luck with ET on Friday hun... hope your little frosties thaw well and enjoy their new home xx

Mackster - Im going to try  the ice idea tomorrow and see if it helps, like the idea of a magazine too. Love that the boys recognise GAP assistants   GAP clothes are utterly delicious for babies!

MM - Hi, How are you doing MM? 

EG - Hope all is ok, and Anna Carby can put your mind at rest. 

Emziola - I'm still unsure how many embies to get transferred. DH wants 2, i think I do too, but it is always the early miscarriage risk that scares the c**p out of me. If you are having both frosties defrosted I would be inclined to have 2 I think. Maybe ask the embryologist why he/she pulled that face? I hope you find a comfortable answer soon xx

HazelW Congrats on the scan and baby pink news!!!

Hi to everyone else, I know I will have missed people so sorry to you all !!! I Have a q... does Gonal F make you get the munchies? I haven't read that i t does, but all day long I have eaten, and nothing healthy either if it isn't chocolate or crisps Im not interested. Think Im just unconsciously excusing my piggish behaviour as a possible side effect I can't control! Tell it to me harshly girls!!! xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-I was like that but whether it was the meds or just in my mind I don't know. Still snacking eating now, need to eat healthier


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

OOO maybe it isn't just me then?!!!! I have spent the last 2 years being a good eater and ensuring I cut out all the rubbish and pretty much blew it all in one afternoon! DH was stunned when I showed him the evidence of my binge in wrappers! Might munch on some raw carrot sticks and celery to try and counter balance everything!   xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have gained nearly a stone in 2.5 months . Really got to sort it out, as don't want to undo all my good work (lost 7 stone in 18 months recently)


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Wow, go Vicky!!! I'm sure you look fab, that is an amazing achievement, my sis in law is trying to lose 5 stone, and she has lost just over 3 stone already, Im so proud of her!


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

kimc - gonal f made me eat like i'd just ran a marathon and then given me carte blanche in harrod's foodhall - id eat anything and everything... i thought i was comfort eating but now i'm doing this frozen cycle and NOT doing gonalf i can categorically say ITS THE GONAL F WOT DUNNIT GUV!!!

mackster - my son has a special wave for the gap assistants - its quite embarrassing, almost regal [back of the hand and from the wrist  ] i got tonnes of stuff in the sales though for his various ages so that's not too bad  although that is also the cover story i sell to DP when i produce a new offering... dum di dum di dum 'yeah, this old thing, got it in the sales for him two years ago  '

ooooh, i'm plopping my pants about friday... how are the thursday girls feeling?


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Evening Martha! I have heard from another thread that chocolate seems to be poplular whilst on Gonal F!!! My Dh is sitting eating his dinner and Ive got my hand in a large bag of Dorito's!!! i don't even like them  

Who is having ET/EC Thursday, Ive missed that bit.... ahhhhhhh!


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

ha ha no-one - just thought i'd keep you on my toes... have i mentioned my extreme memory loss? well this is nothing compared to recent days... i got mi thread mixed up    sorry everyone... bad martha      


I'll do a little dance to make it up to you all
             
phew, and now, time to investigate that pea and wasabi dip that's got my name on it!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

You're so funny!!! Enjoy your dip!!! xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

why do my banana's not dance... well, that's just got my back up    


more banana's for the banana dance please... bring on the banana's....


             




What the.... dance banana's, dance for martha.... 


Someone has given the banana's sedative... humph...




Try the dip, M&S pea and wasabi... highly recommend...


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Wow ladies we've been chatty today which is great as I love it when theres lots to catch up on.

Vicky - I'm so pleased that your scan went well today, your next one will be here soon too   

KimC - I was very hungry during this cycle and the last.  I particularly was partial to chocolate......but then I am anyway so maybe I was just giving myself an excuse   .  Good luck with introducing the second injection

Mackster - I can imagine that its getting increasingly more difficult now to do normal stuff but its going to be soooooooo worth it.  And the longer you can keep them in you the shorter time they will need to be in hospital after they are born.  Stick at it girl your already being a wonderful mummy   

Martha - its mad how all this can take over your brain and make you feel    bloody hormones.  I wish you all the luck for EC on Friday and        for the result we all want to see.  It is very encouraging to see such a good run of BFP's at the mo.  I will be thinking about you.

Em - It is a very difficult decision regarding 1 or 2 embie transfer.  You and DH need to work out which outcome you'd regret most which is either twins or getting a BFN and wishing you'd had 2 put back.  If i was having an FET I think I would consider 2 going back even with my sad history.  Whatever you decide it has to be what you want though good luck       

HazelW - i'm so pleased your 20 week scan went well despite the having to jump around a bit.  And a little girl to look forward to   

Pinni - How is the bleeding?

Hope our other mummies to be Pushoz, mini, ecogirly, may and scooter are all well and looking after there bumps no matter how small they are   

Love and    to Hotty, kirky, TB, kate and anyone i've missed

Love Lou x x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for Anna Carbys email Emizola, im going to email her today.

Vicky glad your feeling better after the scan x

Hazel that did make me laugh you jumping around, same thing happened to a friend of mine! think she did starjumps in the waiting room!lol

Kim-I ate so much on the Gonal F I hardly eat choc but even on the buslerin it make me crave it so bad it was easter too I had to eat mine and dh's eggs I ate loads of it, now I don't even wanna touch it  (might not be a bad thing!) I also lived on peppermints as gonal f had a horrid taste as soon as dh would get it out the fridge to do my injections I could smell it yuck!!!

Mack-not long to go now huni, keep us posted.

Loubes-hope your well and hopefully not long till your scan

We heard from Pepper or May for a while?

Can I ask has anyone in early pg suffered with headaches? god im in agony for days I get it in my eye and jaw trying not to take paracetmol just keeps coming bac  k, my book says could be hormones? am going to wonderful acupunturist friday see if I can get some relief!!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-No headaches yet hun, hope the accu helps

Loubes-How you feeling hun?

Martha-Love the bananas xx

pinni-hows your bleeding?

Small bit of red last night again, bet the scanner irriated it when she was prodding me with the dildo cam, turned to brown again straight away so not too worried but will mention it to midwife tomorrow


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Emizola - Let me add my two penth's worth in.  We had SET with our first Tx and then when we got to FERC we had a big choice.  |We had four left, 2 excellent and 2 not so great (hammy didn't want to freeze).  Anyway three of the four defrosted and the lovely embrologist recommended putting two back.  DH had said he would prefer one due to the risk to my health.  Anyway on the day I simply asked him "if we only have one put back can you promise me if it doesn't work that you will never ask what if with the one we left to perish"  He immediately turned and said put both back.  I tried to get some stats off Ben Lavendar about success rates for SET and DET and couldn't be given them as it is too new so like Mackster says if you have two put back you could end up with twins.  I know it's going to be really hard but I know both of us wouldn' t change our decision if we could turn back the clock.

Vicky - Glad the scan went well.  Try not to worry about the weight gain too much I lost half a stone in the first trimester.

Hazel - Can't believe you're 20 weeks already glad there is news of a little pinky Hammy has had such of run of boys. 

EcoGirly - I've heard of a few people who have had headaches during the first couple of weeks due to the changes in hormones levels.  I've had the opposite I used to get really bad headaches twice a month and not had anything since getting pregnant simply due to the hormoes.

Anyway better dash, sorry if I've missed anyone out but hope that everyone is going well

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Eco - I had horrendous headaches, but they soon go   

With my age there was no question on how many to put back, 2 all the way, i even asked for 3!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Ladies, we're still thinking about it but I have always loved the idea of having twins so think I will go for 2!  Don't know why but on my last 3 cycles I had 2 put back each time without hesitating.  

I start my patches tomorrow and am back in for another scan on Mon 28th Jun.

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.

Em xx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't seem to get much functionality on the I-pod today. Just a quick message to say I think it aS Pushzoz talking about success rates for single v multiple et. I have found that talking to Paul Naggs (think shares head role with Ben Lavender) really useful, seems to have a good way of explaining things. Whichever way you go Em, brilliant luck with it.

AFM, full on AF seems to have started. Been for blood test this morning and we'll have an agonising wait to see what that comes back as, hpt still strongly positive. Trying to keep the faith, but my goodness just feel like wailing.

Hope to have some better news soon.

Pinni x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Aww Pinni    - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pinni, keep fingers crossed for you hun-when did they say they will call with blood results? x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Pinni..let us know when the results come in hon...xx    

Write more laters..love to PushOz,.Vicks,EG,Emi,May,Kim,Scooter,TB,Ceri,Pepper 9where art thou pepper?/),MM, Martha (you make mme  )and everyone else..

Thx for lovely message Loubes..it is gtg very hard indeed-I keep scaring people on the street with my size!!They think Ill go into labour right in front of them!!Must stop shopping...just bought baby boy denim waistcoat..sooooo sweet!!

Write more laters..let us know how you get on pinni x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

just off on a bit of a tangent ladies.... Loreal Youth Code: inspired by the science of genes 
is there just a room full of dizzy blondes making up scientific sounding garbage? [i am blonde by the way and if someone asked me to come up with a tag line it'd be something like that... i would nEVEr expect them to use it though  ] ... just another one to chuck in the bag marked bifidus digestivum

which one are you Mackster in the new profile piccie? and how many weeks when it was taken? am trying to assess largeness...  [/i]


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i've just made up some scientific description for pregnancy.... bumpytum expandibus      ... oh and 'millionizer' mascara ... don't get me started now i'm on a roll...


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Pinni - I hope all is well   

Vicky - I'm good thank you.  My MIL has just left after staying with me for a few days while DH has been in Shanghai (he gets back tomorrow am) after the spotting last week he didn't want me on my own so she came up from Devon and has not let me lift a finger   

Martha - You really have me giggling and i love your pregnancy description

Em - glad you've come to a decision

Mackster - Your photo is great, and carry on shopping if its keeping your mind busy why not.  Stuff everyone else they don't know how precious that cargo is   

Mini - Hope you are well

EG - I got so many headaches during my last pregnancy from about 6 weeks onwards, i'm hoping they'll stay away this time.  Hope the acupuncture helps   

Hello to KimC, Kate, pushoz, scooter, May, Hazel and TB

AFM - well no change here, 5 days and no spotting and i've been enjoying doing nothing but relaxing and enjoying the sunshine.  Prob have to go back to work next week but hopefully time will pass quicker, its a week tomorrow till the scan.

Lou x x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Martha...I think you've missed your calling young lady!! Advertising?   
I'm fatty boom bah on the right   (Nequila is on left).We are both 33 weeks in this pic!!
Loubes..so good to hv someone around eh?My FIL was here when I had few drama's!!
What was DH doing in Shanghai?
Is anyone testing this week??Come on..we need some BFP's...x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Loubes - is it your six week scan or nuchal? sorry i'm a little behind. good that you have the support of your family    


Mackster - i see shadows... i might market you both as a human sundial    baby o'clocks.  online shopping is still very therapeutic you know... put those feet up, go on... get the jaffa cakes out... you know you wanna!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Lots of chat today to read  

Loubes, glad you are resting up in the sun... wish I was!! 

Mackster - You are big, there is no denying it!!!! It's a fab poicture again  

Pinni - You must be so confuswd right now. Hope you get your test results soon  

Martha - You are like the pick me up we all need sometimes!! Keep the ad campaigns coming they are hilarious!!!!  

Emziola  Good luck with the patches tomorrow!!!  

Vicky - Get resting you, time for some serious pampering. Hope you're ok today xxx

MM - 3? You are brave!! My very kind but slightly iunaware friend reckons for the money I should have at least 20 out in?!!! Think she had me confused with a cat! 

Lou - Im not usually a chocolhollic, but the 2 packs of smarties, whole victoria sponge and a kit kat chunky proves I am now!!!! Im gonna be huge by EC!!

Hi to all you other luvlies. Im off fpe Jacket potatoe - only just in from work Im shattered!!

XXXXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I wasn't allowed 3!! Well if i was over 40 i could, 1 has ever only taken anyway each time so i think i am pretty safe!!   

Even cats don't have 20!!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Martha - its my 6 week scan, don't apologise its a busy thread and we do chat a lot   

Mackster - It was work trip.  He's in the Royal Marines Band and they have a job out there in September for the UK day (or something like that) so him and the boss were flown out on Monday for a few organisational meetings ( all expenses paid and flown virgin upper business class i will add ) so i won't here the end of it when he gets back   

Lou x


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hi ladies, hope your all well, just thought id post as i havent posted in such a long time, as i havent really had any progress. I have my follow up appointment finaly booked at the HH in two weeks and it has been long anticipated. Ive finaly done all my tests i hope...i seem to have a number of reasons for not concieving adhesions, ovarian cysts, and high prolactin levels dont know if to  or  ....I think it best to laugh or i may go a little crazy....

im not sure what to expect from my follow up appointment can anyone tell me whats the general idea of the follow up, i know that the results will be discussed but will the doctor tell me what treatment he will be giving us and when we might start it ? ladies how long did you have to wait until you finaly started your treatment for ivf? 

It seems so difficult to get any kind of answers from the HH as they are so busy...but i'd love to know how long the nhs 
waiting list is at the HH? 
think im driving myself a little crazy.


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

happy - i can't give a straight answer on the NHS waiting time as i was messed about a lot at Ealing Hosp first and i don't know if the wait was also dependent on who my PCT was?... 
also depends on the results of your tests - but the consultant will always give advice and tell you all your options and then it depends on your decision as to how you proceed. i have ALL the tests and from doing those and starting treatment it took only 6 wks privately.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Happy, like Martha I can't really help with waiting times as all my cycles have been private.  I'm sure some of the others may be able to help.  At your review all your results will be discussed and a plan will be made regarding whats next.  It might help you to write down any questions you think of between now and your follow up so that you get all the answers you want as my brain goes to mush once i'm in there as its usually a lot of info to take in.  Good luck with your appointment and I look forward to hearing how you get on.  HH have had lots of good news lately   

Lou x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Happy - the follow up appointment was to discuss results as expected and then Mr T gave us his recommended treatment and advice. I wasn't sure about ICSI as it hadn't occurred to me I was going to need it, so had loads of questions and challenges!!! He took them all fabulously, and actually helped me to relaise that it was exactly the right thing for us. From that appointment it was 2 weeks to the day. I am private, and the co-ordinators appointment (which is when they talk youthru what will happen and injections etc) was fully booked, I was lucky to have a lovely lady in the booking office empathise with me and pushed to get me seen just in time for AF. Really hope you get started quickly, I struggled with all the waiting. Still on NHS waiting list!!!! Maybve it'll come round in time for a 2nd child!!! But of course by then we won't be eligible! I won't complain!!

xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Happy - I think the NHS waiting is about 3 months at the moment.  Like the other said, make sure you have lots of questions written down to ask at your appointment and they most probably discuss your next option - don't be surprised if they give you options that you hadn't even thought of too.  It's all about getting the tx right for you, everyone is different.  Keep   and   xx

Martha - you're on form tonight, I'm laughing here x
Loubes - glad spotting has stopped and you are doing well   

 to everyone, I'm off for a cuddle with DH then off to bed.

Em xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Enjoy your cuddles Emziola


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

a cuddle? harlot. i've never read anything SO shocking    nighty night x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy-All my tests were done before I got to HH, but I had the consultation there on 3rd Feb, had co ordination appt 4th march and started down regging 31st march, and that was NHS but think it depends on your PCT


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy - My experience is that the wait is down to how long your PCT can approve funding, but Karen Hobbs is really useful to speak to on this. The unit was definetely less busy this cycle than I have seen it got a while, do hopefully you'll get seen really soon.
Just an update from me, AF still continues. Blood results from GP show the right trend but are Inconclusive, 292 to 492 in 48 hours. Looks like I will do another one at hh on Friday. Can anyone rember how long they take to report the result?

Pinni x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pinni-Sorry you haven't got any firm answers, but am keeping everything crossed for you, not sure re your question about HH. For my E2 bloods they took them in the morning and called about 3pm if needed, so guessing it may be the same?  

Had my midwife appt today which went fine, although was hard to believe I was actually there.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Pinni - That result looks fine. The doubling is 48-72 hrs. 
HH will phone you that afternoon. Have you booked your scan?     

I'll try and look for the website with the HCG rates on it


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.babymed.com/hcg-calculator

Go down to the end of the page and put in your results and it will calculate it for you. Remember that everyone is different!


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

MM thanks so much, the calculator says 68% and says lower than normal, but in the text says 60% over 2 days is ok! Really good to know they will call me with the results that day. Booked my scan for next Friday as soon as I had my bfp, thought I could always cancel it - really hope I don't have to. 

Vicky- how exciting to have your first midwife app-sounds very grown up.

Pinni x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

On phone so brief. Going up good pinni especially if bleeding everything crossed 4 u


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

some good advise and info there ladies thanks, i am a tad more relaxed now about it all infact im looking forward to getting one step closer...defo going to write down all the questions that i can think of as i too turn to mush when im in there. It still doesnt seem like a reality that im finaly at the stage i am!    

hope your all having FAB days 

xxxx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Spoken to Jo on the helpline as I needed some more heparin. Told her about the bleeding and they ate going to do hcg but also recommended a scan. I know that if everything was ok we wouldn't expect to see much anyway (will be 5+2) but does anyone know if I have miscarried that will be obvious during the scan?

TB - thanks for message, what a nice few days weather-wise you have chosen! Hope you are having a good time.

Pinni x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

They should see a sac and foetal pole. A sac defo! I knew i had m/c at 6 weeks and still had to go for my scan at 6 weeks and she said the womb was empty    (which i knew) 
I didn't realise you were on heparin. Doesn't this make you bleed?  Good that you are having a scan and not having to wait


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks MM.....so I guess if I have m/c they will be able to tell me. That is prob why they are suggesting it.

Heparin is really to prevent clot formation, so any bleeding of the womb would tend to be worse, but don't think it's the reason I am bleeding.

Pinni x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Pinni - Im so sorry to hear you ar still bleeding. I know it must be so hard but try and keep a positive mind.    

I  miscarried at 6w5d and it had just started, so could clearly see what was happening. It was such a sad experience, but I did feel better (wrong word - but can't explain it any other way) for knowing what was going on. Take it easy and I really hope it is the Heparin making things look worse than they are. Your numbers sounded good to me, the uneducated 

MM that is a great website.

Kim xx

Afm: Orgalutran today made my thigh swell and go red and itchy. Seems to be a 'normal' reaction so not too worried xx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Kim. Hopefully we'll get what we want to see, but if not we should at least know 100% and can begin to pick ourselves up off the floor again,

I thought you had mispelt Otangutan on first site  , never had any experience with that drug. You taking gonal-f too? What protocol is that?

Pinni x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Pinni - I agree with kim, thats how i felt, i knew I was m/c it just didn't feel right and when it happened i felt some sort of relief cos then i knew what was happening and i could cope with knowing what was going on. I can never cope with uncertainty. 
But i can say that I was in a lot of pain which i don't think you've had.    I didn't have any bleeding until the last minute, and even then it wasn't much. TMI .......but the next day i passed the sack. 

Bleeding is really common in early pg. and your levels seem fine to me. Mine when i m/c were 70 on 14 days post ET, then 133, 2 days later then 366ish 20 days post ET . so you can see it was slowing down.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey Pinni - Im on Antagonist ICSI so yep, I have done 5 days of Gonal F which was fine - just the new drug Orgalutran that gave me a little jip! Scan is Monday and Egg collection could be Wednesday if all is going well in there. Im hoping that blaoting and headaches mean it is all going on indoors! 

XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi ladies I am back but going out later.

Pinni and Kim I was on antagonist for K and had orgalutran also.

Pinni they should be able to tell you if there is a problem at a scan hon. Bleeding can be for lots of reasons though not just mc so hang in there we are all rooting for your and your "bean(s)"  As I said before I didnt bleed as such with mine so it really is impossible to say but at least they are going to scan you so you should know more!!! Hope having the blood tests hasnt worried you more hon.  As I said before and others have too levels do seem to be doing ok. (Maybe if there was an issue you could be losing a second embie and the other one is staying put which is quite common?  Even if you only have one put back they can split giving you 2.  Also could be to do with other cervical factors that would not affect and embie xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

bit of a 'me' post i'm afraid... i've been proper    this afternoon....
i have ET tomorrow morning and i've found out today that my Day2 embie lost one of its three cells when it thawed today and i'll find out if its viable tomorrow... my day3 embie will be thawed tomorrow... so much pressure on these two little embies, how on earth are you supposed to stay calm and positive during this process, its impossible. 
*sigh*


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Aww Martha hon..that bites.  am sending loads of positive        vibes!!!It only takes one honeyxxx

Welcome home TB..I am LOVING the new profile pic..your girls are lovely.

I went in to see a MW today,as couldn't feel twinnie no 2-took abt an hour to find him-but he's there.
Am feeling very nauseaus tonight..so won't stick around.

Pinni..thinkin of you darlin...what date is your scan?

Happy a list is a GREAT idea..as I ALWAYS forget what to say!!

Gotta go as typing making me ill.

Will  for your embies tonight Martha...pls update us tomrw and stay positive xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Aww Martha   sending you lots of     and     for you xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Martha that must feel like a right kick in the teeth      but as Mackster says it does only take one lots of        for you and i'm       that your little embie is a fighter

Mackster - glad all is well with the twins, i'm sure you've just got Mr laid back in there.  Hope you feel better soon x x

KimC - Gosh your treatment seems to be flying by, you'll be PUPO before you know it

Pinni - I'm so pleased you are having a scan, like you I couldn't handle the uncertainty I'm      that everything is well

TB - love the picyure, and welcome home.  Hope you had fun

Happy - glad your a bit more at ease about your review

Mini - How are you?

Love lou xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to let you know I am off to centre parcs from tomorrow morning until monday, so won't be around x
Hope everyone is ok, and GL tomorrow for ET Martha


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello my lovelies.

Been really tired the last couple of days so not been on, but just wanted to send a quick post.

Martha - sending you lots of love, hugs and luck for tomorrow babe. Like Mack says, you only need one. Try and stay positive for your two embies waiting fo come back to you. GL with ET tomoz. 

Will do another post tomorrow xx love to all xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Martha - One of mine on a FET lost a cell and then re-grew it again just before we went down for ET!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

GOOD LUCK TODAY MARTHA...XXX


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck for today Martha. sending you lots of         




Mackster- glad to hear bubba number 2 is fine, only playing hide and seek with mummy. loving the bump competition!!


Kirky- hope you feel better soon  


Vicky enjoy your break from everyone  


Pinni- glad you are having a scan. fingers crossed all is well  


Kim, hope your reaction to the injection is very mild and disappears soon   


welcome to all our new posters.    for a successful treatment for you.


  to Mini, loubes,TB, Fm and the rest of the gang


AFm, 18 weeks+ no movement yet. when do you start feeling movement? have been feeling some fluttering in the past 2 weeks but nothing since yesterday, is that normal? sorry for all the question but i am just a bit worried, ok very worried.


may


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

May, I'm almost 21 weeks and still not really felt anything definate.  You're supposed to start feeling it between 18 and 22 weeks, so you're well within time.  I get fluttering sometimes, but mostly when I've just eaten or drunk, so I don't know if it's digestion or the baby getting a little energy kick.  Don't forget that at this time they are still small, so might move to places where you won't feel them.  It also depends on where your placenta is - if it's at the front you won't feel the baby as much.  Mine is off to one side so I only get fluttering on the other side.  I've gone a good few days without feeling anything.  

If you're really worried, ring your midwife and see if they can fit you in to listen to the heartbeat - it will put your mind at rest that everything is fine in there.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hazel- thanks for the reply. congrats on 20 weeks scan and baby girl.
I dont think M/w will allow me come back cos we had a good listen on wednesday  it is actually since that day that bub decides to go quite. Dh thinks i have loss the plot, i think i have also   you will not believe i give advice to pregnant women  


may


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Good luck Martha for ET

May when I was carrying triplets I didn't get regular movement till after 21 weeks


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiya lovely May,

I didn't feel anything at all until way after 24 weeks!!!It is SO worrying,I know-but the placenta might be at the front,as they were with mine!!!
Saw Anne yesterday..she really is one in a million...so lovely!!
Try not to stress hon..once they start punching..there's no rest for the Mama.How's that bump coming along?

xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

May I only felt tingling sensations until about 22/23 weeks and it's only now I can say for definate that it was kicks.  My consultant told me not to worry as my placentas are at the front so I will only feel limited kicks initially. 

Martha Hope that everything goes well with transfer and that you've soon got a little fighter on board!

Just an update not sure if anyone saw Nisha for their scans but I've just heard off another website that she has had a little girl.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Push - Didn't even know she was pg!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

.......well she must of been just pg when she scanned me so thats why I didn't know!!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

She scanned me back in March and I didn't realise she was in the mum to be way - oops!!!  Which is odd because during that time I seemed to see every bump there was to be seen

Wow mini I can't believe how close you are to due date, how exciting x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

saw her in march ( late march) and she was definitely pg. i and dh even said congrats and wished her well.


thanks for all the reassurance about movement. feel much better now.


@Mack yes Anne is fab. she made me show her my bump on wednesday and decided to tell all the doctors that i am pg  


may


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Am on the phone so proper post later... 

Embie from yesterday didn't regenerate but had successful thaw on the other one so have that on board. 

Thank you for all ur kind thoughts ladies, it means a lot x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry that your Day2 Embie didn't progress Martha, good luck with your Day 3 bean.

Just to say thanks to all for your support and encouragement, but sad to say I have m/c'd. Feel so sad and can't even really find the words to say how I feel, but just trying to take away a bfp as progress for us. Might lay low for a while, so good luck and baby dust to all 

Pinni x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

On phone so brief.  pinni so sorry hon. U are in my thoughts will post more later x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

I'm so so sorry pinni x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Pinni, so sorry to read your news.

TB, hope you mini break is going/gone well?


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Pinni..we here if you need us     
A BFP is def progress..in a BIG WAY!!!
Hope you and DH ok..

Martha...as I said before..one is all it takes hon x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Pinni - I'm so sorry, take care


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Martha - good luck for 2ww!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Pinni - so sorry hun. But at least you know, its the not knowing that it so hard., I definalty saw the tiny BFP as a positive sign, painful as it was tho. Big hugs hun


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pinni     my thoughts are with you and dh.






Martha congrats on being PUPO


may


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Evening - Pinni - so sorry to hear your news. Thought are with you and DH  

Martha - Congratulations on being PUPO!!!!! Enjoy it!!!!

May - Hi - How are you? Injection was still sore this mroning, but doesn't lsat more than a couple of hours so Im fine thanks x

Hi to everyone else in the HH gang xxxxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang


Sorry for radio silence - I've been a on a beautiful road trip with my mum.


Pinni - so so sorry honey.  Do come back to us whenever you need a hug!   


Martha - congratulations for being PUPO!  Don't give up on your wonderful one - my kicky 23 week bump was once a pathetic little two cell embie!     


May - in my favorite pregnancy book, the author (a Prof of Obstetrics) says that she has stopped telling her patients to count kicks etc. even when they are much further on than you, because she realises that it causes far too much stress...  Babies are all different - and eventually you will feel plenty of kicking and get to know your babies patterns.


Though I totally understand why it worries you - once you start feeling them regularly it is very very reassuring and all seems much more real.  I feel very lucky that Storm has been a furious kicker since about 18 weeks.  I'm sure your sprout will start dancing soon!


Lots of love to all of you - particularly the injectors and the ready to pop ladies!  Can't wait for the baby pics!!


BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Pinni - i'm so sorry to read about your sad news. i hope you can take stock and come back fighting one day      It's gut wrenching isn't it, big hugs hun     




thank you again ladies... i need to now book my next 2 weeks up so i have no space to overthink


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

May - I have never counted the kicks either, or been told to as I would freak myself out!. The flutterings are baby moving    you will have quiet days and as the pg progresses so will the strength of the movements. Usually a warm bath does the trick!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Pinni so sorry to hear your news but I'd glad tht you can see the positive in the fact you achieved a BFP.

Pushoz


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

So sorry Pinni.  I don't know what else to say.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

Im going away for the weekend so doubt Ill be able to catch up. Hope you have a lovely weekend. My scan is 9am Monday so fingers crossed for a whole bunch of healthy follies!!!! Back to get my hot water bottle on! Catch up with you all soon. No doubt there will be tons of posts to read through!!!

Kim xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

MM - Just read you have only got 8 days to go.... don't want to tempt fate - but good luck if it all starts before Monday when Im beack online!!!!  

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim - Thanks hun, i doubt it tho, its breech AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

marthah congrats on being pupo

Pinni if you are reading we are all thinking of you. xxx

**Latest Hall of Fame available at Reply 7 on this thread**


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

TB - thanks for the HOF update

Capricornian - is it your scan tomorrow?  Just wanted to wish you lots of luck

Scooter


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Pinni   - i'm so sorry for you and DH xx

Martha congrats on being PUPO xx

Kim - good luck for tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else, sorry it's brief, I've had a busy w/e

Em xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy birthday mini x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

HAPPYYY BIRTHDAY MINI.....ANY SURPRISES TODAY??  

Thank goodness you posted TB..it has been tumble weed on here all wend   

where is everyone?
xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Happy birthday Mini

How is everyone?  I hope Vicky and KimC had great weekends.

KimC - good luck for your scan today

Pinni - thinking of you     

Capricornion - Hope your scan goes well today

Scooter - Not long now till ours, only 3 more sleeps

Push & Mack how are our twin mummies to be?  Hope you both had a relaxing weekend

Mini - Can't believe how close to EDD you are, fingers crossed your not kept waiting   

Martha - Congratulations on being PUPO, I hope your 2ww goes quickly   

Emziola - how are you?

Kate - My thoughts are with you

Big hellos to TB, BR, May, Eco Girly, Hazel, Mrs GG and anyone else i've missed.

AFM - well my husband decided to invite everyone from work to ours for a BBQ on saturday evening so I had about 40 people in my garden aghhhhhhhhh.  However having that many people nobody realised I wasn't drinking and it was great just to sit back and watch DH do all the tidying up yesterday (although i found it hard not to get involved, DH is vey good but its never quite as tidy as i like it, thats the OCD in me   ) so i felt pretty wiped out yesterday.

Have a great day ladies

Lou x x x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks girls   

No mack there won't be any surprises today...............   s/he needs its own birthday!!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mini-Happy birthday hun xx

Pinni   

Hope everyone else is keeping ok. Back from centre parcs now, had a nice relaxing weekend which helped x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday MM


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINI!!  Hope you have a glorious day in the sunshine.  Glad to hear that you've issued strict instructions to baby to keep his/her hands off your special day...  


We had a lovely tea party to celebrate our first wedding anniversary yesterday so I'm feeling very jolly (although DH, predictably, failed to get me any kind of present/card/bunch of flowers to celebrate - tsk!). Another (much more enormous) bump and a six week old baby came to the party along with several dogs - it was the best kind of crazy.  Also very glad to report that six week old is already growing out of her very elegant Parisian baby clothes so Storm should benefit   


I hope we all have a beautiful week - it's supposed to be a lovely one - I'm off into the garden to deadhead my roses - they've peaked to early!


Lots of love


BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Thomas has got chicken pox - not a great start to the week!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Well hello Ladies!!!!

I'm back from my scan..... after getting there 50 monutes late - how dare there be a crash and traffic lights out on the A40 this morning - to the wally that crashed - drive carefully!!  

They were lovely when I got there full of apologies and they took me straight in for my scan. I have 17 follicles!!!! 10 in one ovary seems alot?? They ranged in size from 11.9 - 21 so a real range of sizes. He said 4 were already ready for collection and at least 4 more would be ready for Wednesday egg collection. He said because I have so many, they may continue till Thursday so been given another Orgalutran just in case for tomorrow   Thought I was over with that injection, my poor legs can't take any more reactions to the drug! So, waiting for my blood results this afternoon to hear if Im taking the Ovitrelle tonight   or the gonal F and Orgalutran again tomorrow  

Really happy today, have the day off so gonna relax and drink decaf tea all afternoon, and warm those little follicles up!!

Happy Birthday MM! Hope you are being pampered and spoilt as all us ladies deserve! Hope your little one hangs on in there, turns around then arrives in the next few days for you x

Blancherabbit - Happy anniversary! Glad you had a lovely time x
Loubes - I know what you mean. My DH has no idea how to clean up properly. But..... I still make him do his best - he doesn't get away with it just cos he is rubbish at it!!!! Glad you had a good weekend though, enjoy your week x

Scooter- Hope Thomas gets a light dose for you. We are up to something like 28 cases in my Nursery now, callomine lotion takes away some of the itching.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope you get the nod to trigger tonight hun, if not, at least you will know its only tomorrow night , great sounding follies xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Brilliant news on your follies kim, hope the phone call brings good news.  Either way it won't be long till EC.

Scooter - poor Thomas, hope he is better soon x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

scooter - we've had chickenpox here recently when DS was 13 months... aquaeous calamine is good, hydrogel is brilliant [aussies use it - you have to ask your pharmacist to stock it] and we found piriton kiddy syrup took most of the itch out.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi

Just a quick update... I have heard from HH and I'm booked in for Wednesday for Egg Collection!!!! Im so emotional, thank god Im at home alone! 

  
xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

kinc - thats excellent news - well done hun, so last trigger shot tonight      you have a right to be emotional, youve done so well and this morning sounded like a mare. now put your feet up and cheer on Mr Federer!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm sounds like a plan Marthah!!! Stopped    now and I have got hold of DH and he alsways sorts me out when I turn to mush! Bring on the trigger shot!!!! xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

I had been very busy lately, hence didnt get a chance to reply but was reading the msgs from time to time.

I went in for my 6 week scan today. There were few new sonographers in the clinic today and i got assigned one, with the embryologist alongside to mentor. The trainee (as it looked), tried to locate the fetus but was having a very difficult time. My heart nearly sank when the sonographer kind of said, there isnt an echo (i.e. heartbeat) to the other person and then the embryologist started to prepare by wearing gloves and all.

I knew, thats was it. They would give me the bad news.

But finally, the embryologist managed to use the machine properly, get a good zoom of the yolk sac and the strong heartbeat.

So next step is to contact the midwife. btw, anyone knows how to do that? Contact the GP or the midwife directly?


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

excllent new capri... gp will refer you...


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capri-What an ordeal, but glad it was all ok xx Ring your GP surgery and the reception should be able to tell you if you can book an appt direct with the midwife or if you have to see GP first as this depends on individual areas x Are you exactly 6w today?


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey Capricornian - What a bloomin fright! I had a trainee in with me today and he was nice but I was very clear I wasn't compromising on being a guinea pig and I wanted the dr to do it!!!! Sorry to here all the cuffuffle, but fabulous news on the strong heart beat! Can't believe you are 6 weeks already. Hope you are feeling well xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

KIMMMMMM..That is unbelieveable news about no of follies and doing it on WEDS   

HH has had such GREAT success rates of late..no wonder ye excited!!!  

Capricorn..wowsers..blxxdy students   .I am considering popping 'no students' on my birth plan,as am sick and tired of them being in on all my personal appts!!REALLY pleased they found bubba though! Yah go to your GP and they will start the MW ball rolling and also make you feel ten feet tall,as they announce..oh you're pregnant!!!Congratulations!!  

Vicks..sounds like a lovely wend away!Certainly was quiet around here all wend w/o you!!

Blanche..I hears ya re DH!! We celebrated our 3 year wedding anniversary last week-and I literally had to drill it in to him.... Cooking me a meal is not a pressie (I cook EVERY night),pressies are GOOD things..no matter how small..etc etc!
He did me proud and bought me a gorge leather handbag (3 yrs is leather anniversary),peonies (my fave flower)and a nice dinner out!!

Makes up for him trying to burn the house down last night.I got him to put the garlic in fry pan to prepp the pasta sauce-and he did-then wandered off to the loo for 15 mins.I looked around and there werfe flames everywhere  How on earth will he cope with the twinnies!!

Scoots..give T a hug from us...that is so horrible for him  

Hey Loubes...am doin ok thanks..although cannot stretch anymore,,,,it hurts...xx

Hi to TB..Bday gal MM (yah you keep that munchkin in until it's his/her b'day dammit)  

Hi to May,FM,Martha (how you doin babes..you feelin ok Ms PUPO??)Emi,EG,the whole gang..xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicky: I am 6 weeks 2 days today


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Capricornian - wow that must have been very scary for you, so glad everything is ok, I've been thinking of you today.  HH should of given you a discharge letter to take to your GP.

Kim - good luck for EC on Wednesday   

Loubes - yes not long to go now!  I'm feeling so nervous.  My boobs have tripled in size so I'm hoping something is going on in there   How have you been feeling, any symptoms?

Thanks for all your chicken pox advice.  At the moment it just seems to be a mild case, he's even more full of beans than usual!  We are going on holiday next week so hopefully he will be passed the infectious stage by then.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Capricornion - That must have been awful but i'm so pleased you got to see a heartbeat.  As the other girls have said ring your GP and they will refer you over to the midwives.  Congratulations

KimC - Excellent news hun, good luck with the trigger tonight and enjoy your injection free day tomorrow

Mackster - glad your well, looking at your pic I really don't think its possible for you to stretch anymore   

Scooter - i'm feeling a bit anxious but i suppose thats natural.  Only symptoms are tender (.)(.) which have also got a bit bigger no nausea or sickness though

Martha - hows the 2ww treating you    

Mini - hope you've had a nice day, glad the little one has stayed put for now 

Lou x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

gp told me if there are no new blisters appearing and the old ones have all popped back then you are no longer infectious. 


the big boobies sounds promising Scooter...  when are you testing? 


Loubes - i think nausea and sickness starts around the 5-6wk mark if i'm not mistaken... sore boobies is a good sign i think... i'm just aching round the back near the kidney area


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Martha - I didn't get any morning sickness last time, i felt a bit seen off really as I think it would have reassured me that all was well even though i hate being or feeling sick.  Hope your keeping your fluids up x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Happy birthday Mini - hope you've had a lovely day   

Vicky - glad you enjoyed Center Parcs and you got some R&R xx

Loubes - poor you Saturday night.  I wouldn't have been too happy about it - did you get much warning?  I know what you mean about the cleaning thing.......men eh  

Scooter - hope Thomas isn't feeling too poorly with it, they do say it's better to get it younger xx

Capri - so glad your scan went well hun, I bet your heart sank at first xx

Mackster - keep DH away from the kitchen   

BR - happy 1st anni for yesterday, sounds like you had a lovely day xx

Kim - great news re EC for Wed.....hope you get lots of lovely eggs   

Big   to everyone else, hope you are well!

Em xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

my fluids are fine  i didn't get MS last time but i'm rarely sick so it would've been quite stressful for me [i have a bit of a phobia about being sick]... i suppose its quite stressful for any lass, what a stupid thing to say 

i'm trying to be all casual this time around, my mindset is peoples get preggers naturally all the time and don't faff about as much as i have been doing so i'm doing 'casual'... which looks the same as faffing with vitamins and milk and proteins but i'm telling myself i'm casual instead     i'm SOOOO not casual. humph. [/i]


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

martha i can sooo relate to the trying to be casual about it thing.  You try so hard to make people believe everything is cool but inside everything is not cool.  This whole process definately makes you feel a bit     or a lot     even


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

loubes - you can say that again... i've taken up pacing    the days can't go fast enough... but of course, i'm sooo casual spin


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Im casual too!! You'd never know it tho!!! When io told the few necessary people at work I was very flippant about the whole thing. Reality was I was  up the night before dreading letting people know! What are we like?!


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening Ladies

Haven't been on for a while, have been getting really tired d/r. Don't know if anyone else experienced that. God could you imagine once I'm pregnant, I might as well stay in bed   

KimC - Brilliant news on your scan today and all those lovely follies. You must be really excited for EC on Wed. xx

LMS - How you getting on? Nervous for your scan tomoz? I know I am.... Hope to see you there xx

Vicky - How you doing babe? xx

Em - How you getting on babe. Have you decided on how many to put back yet? xx

TB - Hope you and the girls enjoyed your time away xx

Marthah - Congrats on being PUPO. lots of      to you babe xx Loved the bumpytum expandibus......

Hazel - Brilliant news your having a girl xx

Pinni - So sorry babes. x  x  x

MM - Happy Birthday babe xx



Loads of love to Mack, Capricornian, May, Scooter, BR, TB and anyone else I have missed xx

Even though Im not as far along as you ladies, I know what you mean about the casual thing. DH tells me not to stress and I say 'I'm not!!!!!' then hand him his vitamins and tell him all the good sprem foods to be eating   .

I have my very first supressed scan tomoz ladies. A bit nervous and a bit excited. Am hoping that I can move onto the GonalF injections (Have been eating loads already, think I might be as big as a house before you know it, better watch out   ). HAve been having moments of 'haven't had any s/e, it must not be working' Theres that casual side again   

Right I better get to bed, got to be up at 5am to get there in time..... LMS I will prob be in brown work trousers and a white top, say Hi if you see me xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hopefully your supressed scan will be ok Kirky, some people have probs if they haven't had a/f but you started at the begining of your cycle, so hopefully you will be ok xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Good luck with your scan kirky x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Loubes and Vicky.

I had AF to start cycle and then another AF within a week, so hopefully that is good. Gonna think the worst and that I have to keep up these injections for another week for now, that way I won't be dissapointed!

Will be glued to my blackberry so will update you once I know xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Quick question - my scan is at 7:30am but I will prob get there a little early. Going to take my buserelin injection with me. Do people just do them in the loo if they have to inject there

Have booked myself in for a taster session of Acupuncture as well xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

kirky - just ask to use one of the blood rooms, then at least you can use the sharps bin there


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Kirky and LMS good luck today with your scans. Fingers crossed they go really well xxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Martha, I totally get the vomit thing, didn't want to say anything before because it's embarrasing but I see a psychologist once a week for it.  Has been going on a long time but got progressively worse when I started the IVF...........and the casual thing, I'm as cool as a cucumber not   

Kirky - good luck for your scan today, you've probably had it by now, will be watching for the update.  I've decided to go with 2 if we are lucky enough and they survive the thaw.  Got my scan on Monday so should find out then when I go for ET.

LMS - good luck for your scan today (did post on summer dreamers too but if you haven't read it am wishing you luck now!)

Kim - hope you are enjoying your jab free day   

Sending lots of     to everyone,

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning Emziola, How are you doing?

It was fantastic! Focusing on today at the moment, Im so nervous about tomorrow.... the egg collection itself and whether or not they find any juicy eggs for us.

Have had no stress during injections funnily enough. But today I can feel it creeping in.  

Only working a mini day today and staying away from children, just in case I come into contact with the dreaded Chicken Pox!

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Scan went really well. They said I'm ready to start Gonal F on Thur, got to wait for the call to confirm date and dosage. They are thinking 150... Really scared of the Gonal F pen!!!! That's gonna be fun. 

I had Accu with Dan, he is lovely and very floaty. We had a good chat and did some relaxation accu. Have come out feeling like I'm sleep walking.

Sitting in the sun waiting for my prescription. Got to figure out how I will store them in the works fridge without getting too many questions.... Lol.

Will post properly later, but am feeling very happy (and tired) today.

Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Kirky - Well done on the scan and starting the Gonal F.  Don't worry about the pens they are actually easier than doing the burselin injections.  Could you get a food bag to put the pens in, in the fridge?  Another option is remove the label that says it's yours and if anyone asks say you're picked up a prescription for a sick neighbour.

KimC - Good luck for tomorrow hope that everything goes well and you get lots of nice eggies!

Emizola - Glad you've come to the decision about the number of embies.  Fingers crossed that ET is sooner rather than later.  I was terrified ast the defrosting process but actually got told that there is a 60% chance each one will survive the thaw so the figures are with you.

Before I forget how do I either post pictures or use a picture as my avatar?  I've got some bump pictures that I was going to post but couldn't get it to work so your advice would be appreciated.

To anyone I've missed good luck

Pushoz


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Kirky..sounds like you aree on seventh heaven..I love a good acu calm!!!!
Well done on starting on Thurs...pen is the easy part!!

Good luck to LMS FOR scan today!!

PushOz..you go to profile page-then forum profile-then up the top it will let you grab one from your computer to load up..you might need to downsize it!!Wanna see the bump!I was just taking some bump piccys for my Mum in Oz!!

Tried to book in for a scan at my hospital-but they all booked out  ..am tad worried,as don't have a scan booked in until Fri 2 weeks away and am desperate to know boys are ok.

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Kirky - brilliant news about starting the Gonal on thursday, the pen is really easy to use

KimC - glad your enjoying your day.  Good luck for EC tomorrow, its natural to be nervous but its ok and the sedation is great   

Mackster - that is pooh!!!  Can your midwife do something for you?

Emziola - glad you've came to a decision regarding the number of embies to transfer.  Hope et is soon

Hello to vicy, EG, Pushoz, MM, TB, BR, May, Hazel, Capricornion, kate (if your lurking), martha (hope your not pacing too much today) and everyone else in the gang i've missed

Lou x x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi all 

Thanks so much for all your messages if support. It was horrible going for my scan last week, and although dh with me, also gave me support knowing that you were all with me too. Anyone hit any advice about miscarriage support groups? Thought focusing on the positives would get me thru, but had to come home from work yesterday as I couldn't stop bawling. GP signed me off this week too.

I take my hat off to Loubes who is always amazing with her personals, but thinking i
of you all;

loubes your picture of your boobs was the best and made me smile thru my tears
MM belated Happy Birthday!
Kirky, pharmacy told me not to worry about keeping injections in fridge if it was difficult, I had a similar dilemma! Actually worse when I went away for a weekend and the hotel didn't have a fridge in the room. I spoke to Sorono ( drug manufCturer) and they said it is ok too. I work for a pharma company and know they tend to be conservative with these things, so don't stress.
TB your updated profile pic is lovely.

Love and luck to all

Pinni x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Pinni -    I didn't need M/C support but everyone is different. I went sick for 3 weeks, and after the 2nd week i was ready to go back. You need to look after yurself at this time. I found planning what to do next helped and we went away to my parents near the sea, i had to force myself to go but i'm glad i did as it realy helped with no one going on about how i was etc. My mum and dad didn't know about the tx until it had ended    so they weren't aware of me being pg until after the event so it didn't realy hit them so hard, whcih i'm gad about and it helped me but i'm not saying thats the right way it  was my way. I was waiting to tell them after the scan but obviously never got there!   

I did see it as a positive, although was devastating but did see it as meant to be. and 3 months later my little one made it to the end!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Pinni - I am glad I managed to make you smile even if it were inadvertently.  You have been through a hell of a lot with the treatment and your subsequent miscarriage and my heart goes out to you.      If you google miscarriage association there website has lots of information and online groups and they may have some addresses for other groups that may be in your area.  
Take as much time off from work as you need as you really have to look after yourself and be fully recovered before you start planning on where you go next.  We as always are always here for you to speak freely of how you feel and the injustice of it all however I understand if being on here is too much.  I had to take a 6 month break after losing the girls last year, it was hard to make the break as i'm hooked to ff and all my cyber buddies but for my own sanity i had to.
Do you think you'll try again in the future?  I know that question may be too early to answer, my thoughts are with you x x x x x

Kirky - my first 2 cycles i lived in a hotel in london for most of it and there was no fridge available and the drugs were fine.  As long as where you keep them it is below 25 degrees so out of direct sunlight will be best

Lou x x x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Pinni - I signed up to the miscarriage association and it helped to read up alot about it, why it happens etc... The bit that took the longest to accept was that it probably was not my fault. Guilt is an awful feeling. Really hope you find your own way of dealing with your tragedy. We really are all there with you, every step of the way. I took about 3 weeks off work to collect myself, and being in a Nursery it was tough being back there. Be true to yourself and your DH and Im sure together in time you will learn to accept what has happened, as haard as it seems right now.

Hugs and Kisses Pinni xxxxxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Help!!!!

Ive just been told by someone on another thread that youhave to take your dressing gown and slippers when youhave ec What do I need to take? It hadn't bloomin crossed my mind! Advice really needed ladies xxxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

No stress Kimmy..they provide lovely backless gowns to show your   of and slippers too at HH XX


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh cracking! Sorry cheap joke! So is there anything else I have to take along with me? Do youtake your nail varnish of toes too? I am feeling really   right now! xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

nail varnish off - i did that though im not sure if i was being overly cautious 
your DH is the only other thing you need    oh and maybe a panty liner of your choice rather than an NHS one


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Righto - I have a plan now!! DH is a must, he brings have the party to the dish!! Thanks Martha xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Kim...one more sleep!!  I know they say no strong perfumes/deodorants for ET and I tend to do the same for EC too.  GL for tomorrow hun   Enjoy the sedation, it's lovely xx

Kirky - lovely that you are feeling happy...as the other said the pen is so much easier than the syringes and the needles seemed finer to me too.  Happy stimming for Thurs!!

Pushoz - hope you have packed that bag now lady   

Pinni   - it takes time, do what feels right for you and DH, you will know when you are ready to move on xx

Mackster - i'm sure the boys are doing fine...hope you get your appt sooner for peace of mind xx

Hi to everyone else   

Love you ladies so much, you've been my sanity over the last few months.  MWAH!

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim - Take a book or some mags as you might be hanging around a while. I had a summer dressing gown so took that but didn't really need it. You don't need a nightie. I took slippers but again , don't really need them. I took thick socks as my tootsies got cold but it was Oct!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Kim - I don't think I took anything more than a dressing gown to cover my decency!  Having said that, once everyone heard me and DH giggling like kids because he managed to break the suppository and spray it in his own face, our dignity was pretty much gone.  Good luck for tomorrow - I was so scared about the sedation, but it was lovely and I would happily be sedated again any time!!

Em - I'm so glad you've made a decision about your embies.  I'll hopefully be in the same position in a couple of years when we decide number 2 might be a good plan - we've got 3 frozen and I'm already trying to decide what to do about them.

Loubes - I have to ask, why are you sending pictures of your boobs to people?  Had you drawn funny faces on them or something??

Mack - they will both be fine, stop worrying!  Hope you get your scan soon.  Maybe go to a drop-in antenatal clinic in your area and ask if they'll listen to the heartbeats to give you a bit of peace of mind.  I was debating going to my local one every week to check on Mabel!

Kirky - the gonalF is really easy to use and as others have said, the needles seem a bit finer.  It's much less fiddly than the burserelin.  Good luck with it.  I was on 150 to start with and stayed that way all the way through.

   to Pinni - thinking of you and sending love.

xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-What time did you do your trigger? That will give you an idea as to where you are on the list for the morning.

I loved the sedation too, v relaxing xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

KIm- good luck for ec    

Mackster- i am sure your boys are fine but if you are worried you can come into mdcu for a quick heart rate monitor.


pinni   any time you need a hug

Kirky- glad scan went well. dont worry about the pen it is easier than the fist injection.

Mini Happy belated Birthday. has baby turned yet? will you try a breech vaginal delivery?


big    to every one else. hope you are enjoying the sunshine ( i am not   )

may


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

may - I've a scan tomorrow to see what baby is up to! No not having a breech vag del!       current guidelines wouldn't let me anyway!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi all sorry been awol busy week. E is 1 today and I am (ahem insert number of your choice here) Thurs.  Tons to do partywise for E on Sat! Catch up soon xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

TB - happy birthday to E and also to you for Thursday!  

Kim - goodluck for tomorrow  

Mackster - hope you can get checked out and the boys are ok  

Pinni -  I went to see the HH counsellor after my m/c and found her really helpful.  If you don't feel ready to go back to work next week make sure the Dr signs you off for longer.  I really struggled after my 1st m/c, it got to the point where I didn't want to leave the house and I felt really panicky.  I was signed off for 2 weeks and ended up handing in my notice at work when I went back as one of the young student nurses had "accidentally" got pregnant by her boyfriend of 2 months and I just couldn't bear it. The counsellor suggested I made a list of things I enjoyed doing and I did one thing each day (can be something as simple as sitting in the garden with a cup of tea!). 

Loubes – what time is your scan on Thur?

Hi to all the other lovely HH ladies


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday to E xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hazel -    in a previous message on here instead of writing the word boobs I did this instead (.)(.)    

TB - Happy birthday to E

Scooter - My scan is 2.30pm on thurs, what time is yours?

KimC - good luck with EC

Hello to the rest of the gang

Lou x x x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the posts ladies, I have my friend round for a girly night tonight so am going to keep it brief and will post properly tomorrow.

LMS - How did you get on today? xx

Mack - loved the Accu, couldn't speak properly after and just walked around aimlessly, like I was a mental patient on a high dose of meds!!!!!!    xx

Pinni - Thanks for the advice, I just stuck them in a bag and then tucked them in the back of the fridge. There is so much crap in our work fridge noone noticed! You know were always here if you need a chat or just want to vent xx

TB - Happy Birthday to E xx

Love and hugs to all I have missed xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Evening all, 

Sorry I have been rather hectic today, had my scan today and start gonal f 225 on thursday, kirky sorry i never checked here at all yesterday i was in a pair of grey jeans and take that t shirt ,when do you start?

Good luck tomorrow for ec Kim

Thanks for asking Mackster

If it makes you laugh I had to inject in the middle of a forest in Kent, by a portaloo on an army training site on sat lol so toilets at hammersmith are a luxury to me 

xXx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning lovely HH mates!!!

Been up since 4am..gahhhh..bad braxton hicks and sharp pains...ouuucchhhhh!!!

Hiya May..yah-will wait until Friday and hope to get a scan before seeing my ob's (he has been away on my last 2 appts-so really need to see someone this time)
Any bump piccys yet?
Happy bday for yesterday to E and on Thurs to TB (i'M GUESSING 21??)  

LMS..love that injecting story!!  My worst moment was being away on a modelling shoot during IUI-staying in a remote place,in a caravan and I couldn't bear doing it myself (as DH did it all for me)-so I got my 'model boyfriend' (fake boyfriend for shoot/BUT ALSO A GOOD MATE THANKFULLY)to inject through a hole I made in the back of my boxer shorts....attractive!!!

Kirky..hope you're still chilled out today..

Mini..you are my hero...lasting this long is amazing!!I'm not sure how much longer I can go on!! Have you got someones ph no to let us know when you pop?(ha..i had accidentally just written poop)  

Anyhooo..sorry if have missed anyone out...who has scans on today?Ill go and check it out!!!

Kimmy..good luck with EC,..enjoy the sedation..mmm

Loubes GL for tomrw's scan..

Hi to Vicks and everyone else xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning mackster, hope you are ok now hun and not in too much pain xx

GL today Kim xx

Glad you are ready to start stimms tomorrow LMS

Hope everyone else is ok   

Not much to report here, still getting on and off nausea any time of day but its very re-assuring.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mack - remember i have only 1 in there!! You have a footie team!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday E

​


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks all for lovely advice again. I'm going to book to see Jenny Hunt, can't hurt can it. Thanks Scooter, you convinced me to do it.

Happy birthday E and TB for 2moro.

Thinking of you KimC and hope all went well today, all those follies sounds v promising.

LMS - love the story about injecting, you win my prize for best injecting story, tho macKster love the idea of a gap in boxer shorts too!

Pinni x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey HH girls,

I had my EC at 9.30 in the end and out of my 17 follies they felt I would probably get between 3 - 7 eggs, and I actually got  14!!!!! Im elated and feeling as positive as is possible at these uncertain times. I was onmy way home by 11.30 but felt a bit rough when I got home so been napping contently on the couchin front of ther footie - much better game than the prevfious 2 thank god!!!! 

Thank-you all so so so much for all your messages, it was lovely to wake up and havea read thru  

Now come on girls show the lads the way and get jiggy!!!!!               

Hope you guys are all well, sorry for lack of personals, Ill catch  up properly with you all later when Im a bit more awake. Sedation was amazing, I napped for 18 minutes then awake and a little drunk like afterwards - brilliant!!

  xxxx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey KimC

brilliant news, 14 is amazing! Fingers crossed, let us know how things go with fertilisation and et.

I've made my follow up appointment with Mr Lavery for 20th July, as this was the first appointment available. Good to have some time in some ways, but really want to discuss with him what happens and what the PGS results mean for our future treatment.

Pinni x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim - Wow 14 eggies is fabby!!      

Pinni - You've done the right thing about seeing Jenni. Shes lovely. We only saw her cos we had to re: donor sperm and i am a wuss when it comes to seeing a counsellor     But they do work.   

just had scan, baby is head down so no planned c-section for me!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks MM and Pinni

MM - 4 days to go? So pleased your little one has got into position - make sure that bag is packed and by the door!!!! XX


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Pinniforum - each day will get better, promise    and you are absolutely doing the right thing seeing the counsellor - its what i shouldve done last time but didn't. Hopefully lavery will give you a good plan forward, he's not a flanneller so you will get facts and options which is just the ticket i found.    


Kim - 14, way to go!!! lots of    vibes for the lab of lurve tonight    How many do you need for them to take them to blasts? i don't know what HH recommends? 


MM - lock and load, woo hoo... pack those snacks hun    have you got someone's mobile so we get to hear your news ? you might not get near a computer for a few weeks once D day happens


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Matha - I haven't gpt a  clue - in a perfect world Id like to get to Blast, and have some frosties too. Hope the lab has lit some candles and put on some Barry White!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kim - 14 eggs is brilliant - well done, keeping fingers crossed for them tonight!   

Pinni -   

Mini - how exciting!  Sleep, put your feet up and generally be lazy while you can  

Loubes - my scan is at 11am tomorrow, I've not been sleeping well as I'm so worried.  Good luck   

Scooter


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

barry white


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening lovelies

Scooter and Loubes -   for your scans tomorrow    

Mackster - hope the braxton hicks aren't causing you too much havoc xx

May - shame you're not enjoying the weather, I do feel for all you preggy ladies in this heat xx

Mini - not long now, how exciting!!  

Kim - well done again (have posted to you on other thread too)  glad you enjoyed the sedation, I actually quite looked forward to having it the 2nd and 3rd time   

Martha - lab lurve   - I love some of the expressions on here - dildo cam is another favourite of mine   

TB - hope you have a great day tomorrow xx   

Hope everyone else is doing well.  

Em xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening ladies

KimC - WOW. 14 thats brilliant. Sending them lots of      . Hope they are all getting jiggy right now xx

Em - Glad you have decided. I think I want 2, but don't think they will let me! What time is your scan on Mon? I am going to HH for a blood test xx

Mack - Another brill pic. Felt really dopey after accu, stumbled to the pharmacy and then sat in the sun on a bench for 15mins before going into work! Hope your get your scan booked... Sure your boys are fine. Loved your injection story made me lol xx

Hazel - Thanks, I was just getting used to the buserelin jabs! It will be worth it in the end. Hope youre well xx

TB - Love the gorgeous pics of K and E. xx

LMS - Think you must have gone by the time I got there (7:30). What the bloody hell was you doing on an army training site in the middle of a forest?!?!?!?! Or shouldn't I ask   . When are you next in to HH? I am back on Mon for a blood test xx

MM - Good news baby is getting ready to say hello xx

Afm, I'm a bit nervous about the new jab tomorrow, but have read my leaflet and should be ok. Took the afternoon off with a few girlfriends and we had a BBQ whilst watching the footie. It was lovely to chill in the sun.

Hope your all doing ok and sorry if I have missed anyone.

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Evening I'm on my phone so only brief

kimc - wow that's excellent news good luck for the call tomorrow

scooter - I'm also nervous and nt had the best sleeps lately. Best of luck for yours I will be thinking about you

AFM - well it's a 90 minute trip to HH from home so won't be able to check in with you all till tea time, I'm sooooo much more nervous this time!!

Goodnight all x x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Loubes and Scooter - GL for today, I will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

GL Loubes and Scooter xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Did my Gonal F jab this morning and it was fine, apart from........ I primed it and there were still air bubbles in there, so I primed it again and did the jab. As I was injecting, another couple of bubbles floated up!!!!!!!!!  

What do I do ladies Should I just use it but make sure the bubbles are at the top? Or should I use the other pen

How bad is it if I inject bubbles (not that I intend too) and how bad is it for there to be air in the chamber??

Xxxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

GOOD LUCK TO LOUBES AND SCOOTER!!  

cAN'T WAIT TO HEAR FROM YOU BOTH LATER (Oops capitals)

Kirky..you will be A OK with new jab hon..one step closer to glory xx

HAPPIEST OF HAPPY BIRTHDAY'S TO OUR TB    Hope the girls spoil you!!!

Kimmy C..I hear ya re BARRY WHITE..Ooooh yehhhhh  

Martha ..you do crack me up!! Glad you are on our thread!!

Vicks..you enjoying the sun honey?

May..will you be in at work tomorrow?Will you make yourself known to moiOr must we keep our friendship under wraps  

Another beautiful sunny day..I am off out now to grab teh papers and lay like a vegetable in teh garden!!

MM...any dayyyy now!!So pleased your monkey has turned around!!!Do you need someones mb no to txt and tell the good news to?

Wowsers..just feels liek yesterday that you got your BFP!!

Love to everyone else..I am thinking of you all..

Does anyone know where KDB has gone to??I missssssssssssss you xx

ps.Kirk you posted whilst I typed..I had a few air bubbles every so often...I'm sure it's ok to hv a few..but maybe the other ladies will hv better advice


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-I would maybe try priming it again tomorrow. It's not too bad if you get an air bubble as you are just injecting under the skin, but it may make the school a bit bumpy

Mackster-How are you now hun, any more pains?

Enjoying the sun in short doses. Went down the town with my mum Tuesday but had to sit down as I just came over all funny.


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Kirky, just prime until the air comes out - there is always some spare at the end i found. Try flicking from. the bottom of the dose in the pen, alternatively just make sure the bubbles are at the top when you prime and inject.

Good luck for scans Loubes and Scooter. I am at the unit today for a final blood test to check Hcg levels are back down to zero. In a shoulderless blue sundress and gold flip flops. Say hi if you see me.

Pinni x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Good luck today Scooter and Loubes! Hope you get a clear pic xxxx

Pinni - Sounds like a lovely dress   Hope you get on ok xxxx

Kirky - My DH wasn't holding the pen perfectlystraight so some of  the bubbles didn't come out so we primed again. Our nurse said a couple of small bubbles should be fine when we were at our co-ord appointment. Give them a call if you're worried xx

AFM - HH called and Barry White did the job!!!! Out of 14 eggs, 12 were injected and 8 are now healthy looking embryos!!!! Really lovely embryologist called and I asked her to look after them for me!   Feel all protective about my little dish of embbies!!! Have no idea if the fertilisation rate is strong, but im so pleased with 8 !!!! xxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy birthday TB!!!  Hope you have a wonderful day in the sun...

Good luck Loubes and Scooter!  My fingers and toes crossed for lovely little heartbeats.


KimC - so glad you're girls had a wild night with the guys - eight is a great number!  I'm sure the embryologist will treat them like they were her own! 

Mini - SO glad baby has done good somersaulting.    You seem to be being very patient - are you in a pre-birth zen state or just not telling us about how impatient you are 


Kirky - May can probably give you better medical advice, but from what I found out when injecting, bubbles really aren't too much to worry about as you are not injecting into a vein.  And anyhow, they tend to all go to the bottom/top when you turn the pen upside down to inject...


Mackster - your bump must be lovely and brown - good work on the lounging!   


LMS - I'm also very intrigued by your army injecting.  Please tell us more!   


Vicky - sorry you're still feeling dizzy my love.  I felt very dizzy in the first trimester - I think it's because all your veins etc. dilate before you've created all the new blood you need to fill them up.  In a few weeks time it should pass.  In the meantime if you feel up to it I would really recommend doing some gentle walking every day and perhaps some gentle pregnancy yoga - it made me feel much better.  (I've got Tara Lee's yoga DVD and do the Restorative Practice which is really gentle and makes one feel calm and strong and relaxed).   


AFM - I'm completely knackered after doing furious gardening on Tuesday - I love digging and planting things (and Storm seems to as well - all the leaning forward seems to be right up her street) but my muscles protest for days afterwards.  Would love a massage but we've only just got enough money for food at the moment, and DH is away so having to rub my own shoulders...  Oh and my nose is bleeding    But otherwise all is well and lovely.


Hugs to you all


BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

TB -    

BR    No i'm certainly NOT in a zen state!!!!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

MM - 3 days to go!!! You must so excited  

TB - Happy birthday! Have a fab day xxxxx

Blanche - You're so funny! Sit down and put your feet up while your muscles are healing up!  

xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning all xx

Kirky - I'm in at 7:20 a.m. on Monday - up with the larks    .  What about you hun?

Kim - fab fert rate, are you back in tomorrow for ET? xx

Mack - I think you'd make a funny looking vegetable, I can't even think of one that I could compare you to!!    - enjoy the   

TB - happy birthday!!!   

Vicky    take it easy hun xx

BR - you should be resting up too, don't over do it xx

One of my very good friends has just joined FF - she is bubble123 - hope to see her on this thread soon xx

Hope you all have a great day!

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi emziola - They are calling at 8am to let me know if Im having a day 2/ transfer or of we are going to blast o Monday. I'd love to go to blast, but will take their advice as to which is best. How are you? xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

TB-Happy Birthday hun

Kim-Fab number, will keep everything crossed that all 8 divide nicely xx

BR-Sorry to hear you are so knackered. Thanks for the advice, have been out this morning to the shops

Just a quickie to say, I am in the Chat magazine dated 1st July which is in the shops today on the loosing it page, I have a blue dress on in my after picture xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Just a quickie as I'm on my phone. Mixed news from me. One lovely heartbeat seen but I had a bleed last night and you could see a large area of bleeding on the scan. So I've been told to have bedrest. Just trying to work out logistics of bedrest and a toddler with chicken pox! I've got another scan in 10 days. Loubes - hope you get good news today.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Can your H get a few days off work to look after Thomas hun xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like a challenge! Hope your DH can get a bit of time off so you can get all the rest you and your little one need. The heartbeat was a great sign tho so stay positive!!!!          

Get yourself a little bell you can ring for service!

Take care, and keep in touch xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

KimC - fingers crossed you get to go to blasts, but you know, they do know best if they recommend the Day2 transfer then go with it - best place for a little embie is on board the mothership    Above average results on that fertilisation rate hun, so that's positive news too. All sunny in the Kim household today    


Scooter - that must be worrying    and a scan in a week will be a long wait i would imagine ... like the other girls suggest, get some help with thomas, rest is critical if that's what they have suggested at HH    Heartbeat is great news to focus on though hun, keep positive and keep up with those fluids in this heat       


BlancheR - that yoga dvd sounds like it does the trick, i like the thought of getting one but i know myself too well, i'd just sit looking at the dvd thinking i'd done the work    


Pinniforum - strapless dress AND gold shoes... you sound very glam    


Mackster - i've been debating the vegetable, and i think probably a butternut squash     i'm being cheeky... i'm only pupo and i'm already the size of a watermelon, i need to take a leaf out of Vicky's book    just had an ice cream, now that's not going to help the situation is it ?    


Vicky - you are eating enough aren't you?  the dizziness is probably down to the vein thing that someone suggested but also if you don't eat enough you will come over all wobbly from time to time. these little embies suck all the goodness out of everything so they can grow big and strong, and so you need to keep your stocks of goodies up so there's enough left for you too    I'm not sure how you did the weight loss but if it was light on eating carbs then you might find you need to reintroduce a little more carbs in the day.    Hope the nausea is ebbing a little for you too    


AFM, well, i test next thursday... i've coped well mentally this week but i know this second week is going to be a killer and i'll be on knicker watch soon... i'm minding an FF's twins tomorrow as well as my own DS... that day will surely pass without me being able to think about things too much    i'm terrified of looking after three toddlers... hope she's not reading this      yeah, it'll all be fine


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. Sorry to be a bit lazy in catching up with all the progress lately.

Scooter: I was reading last week on other forums where someone was in a very similar situation but just by putting their feet up for few weeks, managed to get back on track with everything safe and sound. So I would suggest a complete bed rest, which really means complete.

Everyone else, i hope are fine and enjoying the nice weather.

AFM, i am just having very similar symptoms as Vicky, a bit of nausea and the dizziness along with a constant tiredness all over me throughout the day. Currently, craving for salty spicy food and feeling sick at the thought of sweet stuff.

btw, anyone else had any "action under the blanket" after testing positive? and are there any instructions of refraining from any such activity?


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kim - fingers crossed for blast but you are so doing the right thing by taking their advice - they are the experts after all.  Looking forward to your update xx

Martha - good luck tomorrow, I think you are going to need it   

Scooter - sending you lots of      - like the others said the heartbeat is very positive - try and get your bedrest xx  How's Thomas coping with his chicken pox - have they scabbed yet?

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capcricornian-We had action once after the scan but then I started the spotting so we stopped, spotting stopped last Thurs so sat we thought it safe to do other activies but we won't go back to *ahem* normal duties until after 12w scan I think


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, i'm completely wiped out after today its been a long one and the hayfever hasn't helped    so i'm just giving you an update and i'll catch up properly tomorrow and do personals.

Our scan lasted all of 5 mins, think i was in the clinic all of 10 mins at most however all was well we saw 1 (thankfully) lovely heartbeat so we have been discharged.  I have a GP appointment tomorrow.  I'm definately breathing a bit easier now and i even let myself believe it for all of 2 minutes   

Scooter - I am so pleased you saw a heartbeat, i hope you can find some reassurance in this despite the bleed    You really need to rest up though sweetie you have a precious cargo onboard.  I am sending you lots of       that bubba is just making him or herself far too comfortable in there and that all goes well in 10 days.

Love to you all

Lou x x x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Fab news Loubes - I'm very happy for you xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Loubes    well done hun so happy for you   

Sccoter - As you know lots of women have bleeds, and you;ve seen the hesrtbeat which means so much sending you lots of


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Scoots..get those feet up darling...hope DH can help out some..or cd you even pay for a nursery or a helper for a few hours each day?
Glad you saw the heartbeat though  

Loubes..great news honey....now relax xx

Vicks and Capric..i had bouts of those SE throughout my early days....just keep your liquids up and eat when you're hungry xxxVicks..wanna see your CHAT mag..  

Capric..my doc warned me off all   so not sure what DH is up to..  .Doc said i could risk it..but it's taken SO long to get to this point,that if he was advising his sister..he would say no..

Martha..a butternut squash eh??Totally...I am a walking oompa lumpa!!Good luck for tomrw little lady..iof twins are hard..i don't wanna hear abt it!!!  !Don't stress re the ice cream.we all need our treats..xx 

Emi...hey babes x

BlancheR..i had that exact same TARA LEE Yoga dvd and loved it..haven't been able to do it for few months now though..

Kim fabbo success rate today..how many will you pop back in...weeeeeeeeeeeeee good luck for 8am xx

Hello to everyone else..i need to get dinner on...xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Loubes, Scooter, great news on your heartbeats.

Scooter, Im impressed HH suggested bedrest! never mentioned to me, huh!! They must be working on their empathy. Highly impractical obviously, but get those feet up when you can.

I spent 20 mins tonight cleaning sick deposited from high chair height. Splatter fest. Girls, this is what you have to look forward to


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooh GG sounds like fun - it's not too late for me to stop


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Natalie called from HH and all 8 embies made it thru the night  

We have 5 very good qulaity embies and 3 average embies. So we're going to Blast!! Im a bag of nerved now!!! She recommended we did as the pregnancy rate at HH is 65% at blast and she would only take us to Blast if we had 3 good embies so she is confident it's the right decision! I thought I'd be braver, but Im a lump of jelly! Praying my octuplets are all happy in the incubator! Im so excited!!!! 

       

Hope you are all well,


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Woooooooooooo hooooooooooooo congrats on your little octuplets!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks MM!!! I'm so pleased! I wasn't expectinjg you to still be here? Now baby is in position you must be very excited he or she is ready for action!! xx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats Loubes and Scooter on your heart beats. Scooter, no expert, but read loads about bleeding with my miscarriage and people seemed to think that seeing a blood pool was not a problem.

Kim - briiliant news from the lurve lab, going for blasts is great and as days go by you'll feel less and less worried, the best thing about blasts is that the 2ww is much shorter!

I am feeling a bit sad today as today would have been my 6 week scan :-(

Zita West also recommends no getting jiggy until at least 12 weeks I think she also means avoiding the big O.... I am with Mackster,after everything we've been thru, I'd go without!

Pinni x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning Pinni - I know how you feel - it broke my heart when I didn't attend my apoointments. Every day is hard. I found it helped to get out and about on each of these days. Do what you feel is right and hope you find lots of strength today xxx

TMI alert - I have always felt guilty about having 3 big O's when I was pregnant last - whether it is just another stick to beat myself with or has any sound medical relevance is irrelevant for me. I def will not be having any of that until 12 week scan if Im lucky enough to get a BFP. 

So better get a good weekend ladies if ET is Monday!! 

xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, congrats Kim I bet you can't wait until Monday now - it won't take long!!
Vicky, hope you feel better soon, drink loads and rest up.
Em - hope all is well
Kirky - hope to catch you on Monday.
xXx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kim - how exciting!  Hope you manage to relax this weekend, good luck little embies!!    

Loubes - Congratulations, I'm so thrilled for you.  Hope you can relax a little bit now

Mini - have you got something nice planned for EDD just incase baby isn't here by then? I found Thomas's EDD was the longest day ever and so many people called to find out how I was (fed up was the answer to that one!)  He ended up being 11 days late!!

Em - I feel I've got really behind with were you are up to - have you started the patches yet? Hope it's all going ok  

Pinni - sending you an extra big    today

Martha - how are you getting on today?  Have you found time to even go to the loo!!??

Mrs GG - Yes I was surprised HH said bedrest as they have never mentioned it to me before either - that got me really worried of course!!  Hope there hasn't been anymore vomit - yuk!  Think my worst thing ever was when Thomas had terrible diarrhoea and it went down his trousers and into his shoes while we were stuck in a traffic jam on M25   -  do you think we've put anyone off yet?

Thank you all for your lovely kind words of support.  I haven't had any fresh bleeding or cramps today.  DH is mega busy at work (working late and weekend) but my MIL is helping today and my lovely sister is coming over from the Netherlands this weekend.  We are off on holiday to Wales next week so I won't be able to go on the daytrips we had planned but I'm hoping I can sit on the beach and supervise some sandcastle building!  

Big    to all the lovely HH ladies


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thats brilliant news KimC, I had a cheeky glass or two of vino one of the days between EC and ET I did last time as well and had a BFP both times.  I felt a bit guilty at first but then decided that while the eggs weren't in me anymore what damage could i be doing.  I really appreciated every mouthas i really wanted it to be the last time for 9 months    have a great weekend and have as many big O's you can fit in   

Pinni -   

Scooter - i think sand castle supervising sounds like a great way to relax, hope you have a great time in Wales

MM - any signs baby may be on its way?

Mackster - hope your pains have subsided.  Enjoy all the lazy days you can get as life is soon going to be very different   

Martha - how are you today?

Huge hello to the rest of the HH gang, anyone got any nice plans this weekend?  My DH is off on exercise on Sunday for 2 whole weeks - what am I to do with myself?

Love Lou x x x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Kim that's fab news, sounds like you have got some little fighters there    hope you have a fab 'O' w/e   

Pinni   

Scooter - I've started my patches (I'm on two every other day now) and have a scan on Monday.  I'm hoping ET will be some time next week!  Great news that the bleeding and cramps have died down xx  Hope you have a great time in Wales   

AFM - I stupidly agreed to work tonight, which is always the busiest night of the month - we do an over 30's disco, will have about 400-500 people here tonight.  Tomorrow I'm out to a local village fete with DH, DSD and all my mates and families so that should be fun and I've volunteered myself on Sunday to do temp tatoos at my nieces school fete. I must be   , then of course the footie to watch..........hope you all have fab w/e's.

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Emziola - You're gonna be knackered! Have a lovely weekend xx

Loubes - I hadn't thought of wine?! But sounds ok?? I may treat myself tonight with DH to a crisp glass of white, and a few extra litres of water knowing me!

Scooter - that's great news - really glad it's all stopped. Enjoy your sandcastle supervising! Have a lovely time in WAles xxx

Thanks LMS 

xxx


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone hope all is well, where ever you are on your Ivf journey!

I havent posted on hear in a while well not since early on in my pregancy but just thought I would share my news.

Thanks to my treatment at HH my twin girls were born on 21st may,  my first born is called Mia Louise she weighed 4lb 10oz and my second is called Daisy May she weighed 4lb 9oz.

Big thankyou to fertility friends and for everyones support during my treatment.

Have a great weekend

Bea xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Bea! What beautiful names, Daisy May is my friends little girls name too and she is gorgeous! It's so great to hear about HH successes, Im sure it gives all of us hope for own success.

Enjoy your girls and congratulations again xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Bea, glad to hear everything has gone well, congratulations


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations Bea Bea gorgeous names as well x x x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mack, Vicky, Pinni, KimC, BR - Thanks. I have been watching the bubbles closely and keeping them at the top (or bottom once it's turned upside down... you know what I mean   ). Primmed 3 times already and there still there! Not loving them, but like you say Mack, one step closer to glory xx

Vicky and Capricornian - How you feeling? Hope the sickness is getting better. Vicky have you had any cravings? xx

KimC - I bet you are on    with your beautiful octuplets. Well done babe. Try not to stress out too much xx

Em - I will prob be at HH for 7:30 ish on monday, depending on the traffic. I'm taking a long hard look at your pic and will look out for you   . Sounds like you have a very busy wkend, Enjoy xx

Scooter - Hope youre resting up hun and the little chicken pox monster is ok. Wales sounds like a lovely break xx

Loubes - Thats brilliant news xx

Pinni - Sending you a big    babe, it must be hard. xx

LMS - Hope we bump into each othe on Mon. xx

Bea-Bea - Congratulations. It is lovely to hear about your beautiful girls. Gives us all hope xx

Afm, I seem to be like an oven.... had to leave work an hour early as it was so hot   . Been having a few headaches but nothing really to moan about. DH is coming home this evening till Mon Morning, not got too much planned.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Big hugs to all xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bea - Congrats on your 2 little twinkles!    

Vicki - I had to rip open a chat mag in the shop, cos it was in a bag, to see you!!    well done!   

Kirky - don't worry about the bubbles, i had some in mine.


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks MM. Not long now for you. How you feeling babe? xx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239977.new#new

xxx


----------

